# What will low income people do for healthcare if they lose their  Obamacare?



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

Here is a suggestion to answer the question.

"The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*

For additional information and appointments contact the clinic directly.

For a description of which clinics we include on our website and what type of information we provide on each clinic, visit our Free/Low-Cost/Sliding Scale Clinics page."

Free/Low-Cost/Sliding Scale Clinics | NeedyMeds


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...





Can we point out that every individual in America, whether legal or otherwise, has had healthcare- by federal law- since it was mandated by the most successful President in the last hundred years.

"The *Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act* (*EMTALA*)[1] is an act of the United States Congress, passed in 1986 as part of the Consolidated Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act (COBRA). It requires hospital Emergency Departments that accept payments from Medicare to provide an appropriate _medical screening examination_ (MSE) to individuals seeking treatment for a medical condition_,_ regardless of citizenship, legal status, or ability to pay."
Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act - Wikipedia


----------



## DGS49 (Mar 13, 2017)

Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.

Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :

People with money tend to eat better than people without money;

They tend to have nicer clothes;

They tend to live in safer, more posh places;

They tend to send their kids to better schools (all the way through college), whether public or private;

They get better healthcare.

To the extent that healthcare is a high priority,  people who are "poor" have to seek out whatever resources are available and exploit them to the extent necessary.

But on the whole, people with resources will always get better healthcare than people without resources.  AND THAT EVEN HAPPENS IN COUNTRIES WHERE THEY HAVE SOCIALIZED MEDICINE.

So if you don't mind, stop telling me that I am financially responsible to see to it that  every poor bastard in this country has "adequate" health care.  If you think the Constitution needs changing, and if enough people agree with you to get it done, then I will happily pay my share.  But until that happens STFU.  Ain't my problem.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 13, 2017)

What will the poor do when everyone in America is as poor as they are? Move on to another Country?


----------



## miketx (Mar 13, 2017)

The liberals trying to destroy this country truly have no souls, no character and no conscience.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



Once again, ER Hosp departments are not health care.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 13, 2017)

If they're smart, they will doctor themselves.  Almost always that is best anyway.  Going to a money-grubbing quack doctor should be the last thing you do.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...



Yet you have no problem with corp welfare , school vouchers, subsidizing congressmen's health insurance, and paying for cops and firemen, subsidizes all state employees health insurance, using roads, breathing US air and drinking US water. 

Cant the median income and poor income  those working for min wage of 7.25 get a little help????


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> If they're smart, they will doctor themselves.  Almost always that is best anyway.  Going to a money-grubbing quack doctor should be the last thing you do.



Most people on the ACA make 22000 to 100,000 grand a year, which is more than min wage. What should they do now?? Please tell me.

Even is one makes10 bucks an hour and works full time that is only 20,800, not enough to be on the ACA.

What is your solution??

In the states that have not expanded Medicaid, a family of 3 in texas needs to make less than 8700 a year for Medicaid.

What is your solution??

Give yourself that heart bypass, ok, give yourself that gall bladder surgery. Doctor yourself,

maybe the congressmen should dr. themselves.


----------



## ShootSpeeders (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Most people on the ACA make 22000 to 100,000 grand a year, which is more than min wage. What should they do now?? Please tell me.
> 
> Even is one makes10 bucks an hour and works full time that is only 20,800, not enough to be on the ACA.
> 
> ...



Hey stupid.   I didn't say DIY healthcare is always best.  But 90% of the time it is.  We need to ban health insurance.  THINK


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...



/---- libs say viable healthcare options are not an option unless it involves an abortion.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

ShootSpeeders said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Most people on the ACA make 22000 to 100,000 grand a year, which is more than min wage. What should they do now?? Please tell me.
> ...






> If they're smart, they will doctor themselves. Almost always that is best anyway. Going to a money-grubbing quack doctor should be the last thing you do.



Oh, did I misunderstand you??


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...




"Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country. Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all."

Yup....you missed something, D.

Go back to the 32nd President, and his ending the guidance of the Constitution.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




health·care
ˈhelTHker/
_noun_

the maintenance and improvement of physical and mental health, especially through the provision of medical services.

Please try to restrict your posts to the English language in the future.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".


Pretty much the way it is with obamacare, $7500 deductible. Pretty much a death sentence for most.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> ...


A D.C. You want us to buy your tampons and condoms too!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".
> ...


And the Alt Right will be thrilled.  Weren't you the one who was yelling Romney would win in a land slide?  Now we are watching the GOP stumble and fumble the US straight into a single payer.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

Considering most of these policies are high deductible low paying policies, not much will change other than "on paper" they might lose their policy. Not that they ever used or benefited from it one time.

If they're that poor, bragging that they have "healthcare" with a 6000 dollar deductible is pretty much like hanging a steak 100 feet over a dog and telling him to eat up. It sounds good on ABC news and CNN, but functionally, it's useless. 

Liberals never said they'd give the poor a healthcare policy that they could use, just that they'd have healthcare. The first 6000 is on them, though.


----------



## Nia88 (Mar 13, 2017)

They'll die, because that's the republican way. They will know kick and scream about a fetus but once the fetus is born, you're on your own. So what if you have cancer and can't afford chemo? Or you need a kidney transplant? Too bad for you.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yeap and the democrats own obamacare 100%. I say republicans should let it fail on its own, and finally show the uninformed voters what liberal policies actually accomplish.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".
> ...




Yes....obamacare.....healthcare on paper....you have health insurance, you just can't afford to get actual medical treatment...and the left acts as if getting rid of that is horrible....


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

Democrats define success as a few million poor people acquiring insurance they can't afford to actually use and making wealthy successful people pay for it. 

Ahhh, take from the rich and give to the poor. Very classic liberalism.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> They'll die, because that's the republican way. They will know kick and scream about a fetus but once the fetus is born, you're on your own. So what if you have cancer and can't afford chemo? Or you need a kidney transplant? Too bad for you.




Yeah....and that isn't true.  The "republicans only care about the fetus, and not about the baby...." is what morons like you say to justify killing a baby.  Conservatives give far more time and money to charities and helping other people than left wingers do.......they are also the ones adopting babies from China because of the bizarre adoption process here......so shove that crap up you know where...it is a lie......


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And if you enter the Er and see a Dr. he will treat you and tell you to follow up with your FAMILY DR.  ER is not healthcare.

Do you know what maintenance means?????


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Democrats define success as a few million poor people acquiring insurance they can't afford to actually use and making wealthy successful people pay for it.
> 
> Ahhh, take from the rich and give to the poor. Very classic liberalism.



One needs to work full time at 11 bucks an hour to qualify for the ACA.  If that is poor then I guess the Fed wage should be raised from 7.25, right or wrong??


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why not, because your state has  not expanded Medicaid?


----------



## Nia88 (Mar 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > They'll die, because that's the republican way. They will know kick and scream about a fetus but once the fetus is born, you're on your own. So what if you have cancer and can't afford chemo? Or you need a kidney transplant? Too bad for you.
> ...



So why not start with giving people affordable or free healthcare? Charity won't help anyone if they're dead.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Considering most of these policies are high deductible low paying policies, not much will change other than "on paper" they might lose their policy. Not that they ever used or benefited from it one time.
> 
> If they're that poor, bragging that they have "healthcare" with a 6000 dollar deductible is pretty much like hanging a steak 100 feet over a dog and telling him to eat up. It sounds good on ABC news and CNN, but functionally, it's useless.
> 
> Liberals never said they'd give the poor a healthcare policy that they could use, just that they'd have healthcare. The first 6000 is on them, though.



Get a silver plan do not be cheap!! just a tidbit of info for you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





" ER is not healthcare."

Yeah, it is.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


$7500 deductibles are out of reach for most. So basically you have no insurance.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The GOP will fail, of course, and move us ever closer to single payer.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...




It isn't the government's job, for one thing.....and if the government is involved then the cost and the quality go down....all of the social welfare states around the world, their healthcare systems are collapsing.....all of them.....

If you want affordable healthcare you need to allow competition and allow people to buy their own...if the government gets involved you get obamacare......premiums they can't afford, with deductibles that mean they can't get actual health care......

You can't give some people healthcare without taking money from other people......create competition and like cell phones, everyone will have health care they can afford......


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Only the most expensive kind on a fly.


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Probably so, since a few of them want Trump to fail. Hope not, but we will see.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Nia88 said:
> ...




As JK points out....how is a 7,500 dollar deductible, medical care?  How are premiums that poor people can't afford without hand outs healthcare?  that is what happens when the government gets in the way....


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

For you who decide you hate the mandate, get sick: Get health insurance and keep it or spend 30% more, ha ha. By then it will be so high, why because only the sick will have insurance. Idiots.

One way to stop this spiral to market collapse is a mandate that keeps healthy people in the insurance pool. The mandate in Obamacare wasn’t strong enough, and too many relatively healthy (and often young) people went without insurance. *The mandate in the Republican proposal is even weaker and actually creates an incentive to go without insurance. The penalty for going without insurance does not occur until you sign up for insurance after a lapse, so the rational thing to do is to wait as long as possible before getting insurance. It’s hard to see how this will work.*

The presence of insurance companies in the health services market creates another problem. It means people are going to have their choices – what will be paid for, the type of care, etc. – determined by insurance companies and the policies they offer. Unlike most other goods, you can’t choose whatever health care treatment you want. The insurance company must approve it, and insurance companies will deny payment whenever possible. They have whole staffs devoted to finding reasons to deny payment, so some type of regulatory oversight is needed to ensure consumers get the care they were promised.

Analysis: Why the Republican health care plan is destined to fail

Trump is on TV now saying the neg effects from the ACA wont be noticeable till 2019, what a dimwit.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...




Medicaid is the worst delivery system for healthcare...the government tells doctors they won't pay the whole bill....and then doctors stop taking those patients....government in action again....


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> For you who decide you hate the mandate, get sick: Get health insurance and keep it or spend 30% more, ha ha.
> 
> One way to stop this spiral to market collapse is a mandate that keeps healthy people in the insurance pool. The mandate in Obamacare wasn’t strong enough, and too many relatively healthy (and often young) people went without insurance. *The mandate in the Republican proposal is even weaker and actually creates an incentive to go without insurance. The penalty for going without insurance does not occur until you sign up for insurance after a lapse, so the rational thing to do is to wait as long as possible before getting insurance. It’s hard to see how this will work.*
> 
> ...




Yes....force people to buy it........that is a good fascist for you....and if they don't buy it...lock them up.....in healthcare prisons......that is where it always goes with you lefties....

There should be no mandate.......then insurance companies will have to structure plans people can afford.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

And that, amigos, is why we will have single payer before all that long.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...


If your are at the point where you need subsidised health care then I have to ask how much are you spending to be on this site ?  You have connected to the internet using some type of device, none of this is free.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I know someone on Medicaid, bad shape and they have better care than I do on Medicare. I sometimes wish I had Medicaid, but I have too much mula and assets. I also do not begrudge this person for needing Medicaid a hard worker who fell on bad luck and bad health.  One would need to spend down to get his coverage, but most of the median income will not have a problem with that, 1 year can eat up your savings if not insured, even less for many . Go to Healthcare . gov and get insurance .


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...


Every time a new "entitlement" is created, this is what happens. We can almost never eliminate them.

Unfortunately, Repubs have created their share.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

Medicare is not an entitlement.

SS is not an entitlement.

DA does not have an entitlement to deceive.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



Libraries have fee internet and the apt building the person I know on Medicaid has free wifi  in the community room.  A person almost needs a computer now days with internet and yes Chavez, a cellphone.


WillowTree said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Yep.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > For you who decide you hate the mandate, get sick: Get health insurance and keep it or spend 30% more, ha ha.
> ...



I have no choice but to subsidize congressmen's healthcare and my tax dollars going to For profit  schools , do I?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats define success as a few million poor people acquiring insurance they can't afford to actually use and making wealthy successful people pay for it.
> ...



If they make no money they qualify under the medicaid expansion. 

/end thread.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 13, 2017)

So who wants to answer the question of what happens when everyone is poor?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...



No 18 states didn't expand Medicaid.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Not if the states will not do it.  End  the stupidity.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



What is it about the words "emergency" and "maintenance" you don't understand?  ER is not healthcare.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Of course it is.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Have you ever been to the ER?  They either treat you and tell you to follow up with your family dr or admit you. When you discharged from the hospital if admitted, they tell you to follow up with your family dr.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



"Have you ever been to the ER?"

I sure have.

Folks are there with children with the sniffles, and some with broken bones...and everything in between

Healthcare.


You imagined (I almost said 'thought') it was a buffet?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Only for work, I have insurance.  Take that back, I fell and hit my head hard, and couldn't eat for most of the say or drink water, so I had a closed head injury and I went to er and was admitted.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





".... I fell and hit my head hard,....."


Nothing more need be said.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



And I'm all better.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



".... I fell and hit my head hard,.....
And I'm all better."



I'll be the judge of that.
* Was Mickey Mouse a cat or a dog?*


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> ShootSpeeders said:
> 
> 
> > If they're smart, they will doctor themselves.  Almost always that is best anyway.  Going to a money-grubbing quack doctor should be the last thing you do.
> ...


WE make less than $5,000.00 a year. We do not qualify for ACA or any assistance of any kind (without a long drawn out legal battle which one could very well die while waiting for it). I was covered in chemicals on the job. Due to the corrupt system here I was denied adequate medical care when it happened. The insurance company and the employer lied their asses off. The insurance company that was supposed to by law make sure I was treated properly didn't. They by law have the right to send an injured employee to the doctor of their choice. That doctor of their choice attempted to give my drugs (very dangerous ones). I refused to take his drugs and I wasn't about to lie like the lawyer said I should and tell him I did. Long and short of that is the state employees and the lawyers, insurance company etc.... all covered their asses and covered up the fact that the insurance companies doctor was actually a drug addict, sociopath who had once previously lost his license for drug abuse and endangering patients. This is what your insurance companies do. You can keep them as they will and would let people die in order to save or make a buck. 

Learn how to prevent heart disease and learn what it takes to prevent Gall Stones from forming (take care of your Liver properly). If you get Gall Stones (BTW, everyone has them not all end up a problem) learn what you can do to treat them at home I did. It wasn't easy and it can be very painful but if you don't have insurance and your state won't allow for any medical care even though their doctor says you need it you'll find a way or die. Its that simple. 

PC is correct if you absolutely are in dire need a hospital cannot turn you away. I've been there and done that too. Had a creepy doctor call my mom when the children were babes and tell her come get your grandchildren as your daughter is too sick to watch over them. He knew I was deathly ill but sent me home to die because I did not have insurance (long time ago but I recall it like yesterday). My mom came and got the children and left a handyman there to watch over me. I called her and told her I appreciated the thought but did not want him there while trying to crawl to the bathroom when I had to puke. I had Chickenpox that went into my lungs, intestine throughout. Ran a fever of over a 102 for almost a week. Friends came to see me because they had not heard from me for days. Told me they were going out of state and they would be back to check on me in a few hours. If I did not go to the hospital on my own they would call an ambulance. I drifted in and out of consciousness for several hours just like I had been for days. (I won't get too detailed as it would take too long). Anyhow I did not want a bill for an ambulance on top of everything else I couldn't pay so I drove self to hospital. Literally fell through the emergency doors. The hospital kept me there for a week knowing that I had not a dime to pay them. Even today they would do the same or face a very expensive lawsuit for turning away someone at deaths door.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 13, 2017)

The poor had medicaid before ocare.  They had medicaid during ocare.  They will have medicaid after ocare.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...





I was deeply grieved to read that.

Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



If you are posting that to me I assure you that my intent was to inform those that may lose their Obamacare that free or low cost healthcare is readily available.  I have insurance and can use the VA if necessary.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

Let me ask liberals this. Nowhere, in any document, does it state you have a right to free healthcare.

So I'll ask you directly, what are YOU going to do about it? You can't afford it and don't live in 32 states that expanded Medicaid, how is that EVERYONE ELSES problem? I want a new car, but I can't afford it. Should I get the gov't to buy me one?

You don't have a right to free healthcare. You have a right to pay for it like everyone else. Quit blaming everyone else for your problems and get off your ass and work. Make money and buy insurance. If you can't afford it, I'm sorry. This socialist illegal system we have where people are forced to pay for something they dont want and dont need so others can get it for free is coming to an end. It should have never happened in the first place.

Health insurance is like anything else, you get it if you can afford it and good luck if you can't. But you have no right to my hard earned dollars because you can't/don't want/don't have a job.

Being pissed off you're losing healthcare you aren't even paying for and are getting for free by illegal means is like being mad at your husband because he stopped robbing banks to make money and so you can't buy stuff you want. It's the same thing.


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...


*They'll do what they did prior to ACA, overwhelm emergency rooms and low cost clinics.*


----------



## NLT (Mar 13, 2017)

*What will low income people do for healthcare if they lose their Obamacare?*

*The same shit they did before obamacare*


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Thank you. Life was tough back then with worrying about the children and all. It was a learning experience and one more item in the survive the worldly world toolbox. I'll take the time to write it all down in a coherent fashion one day. As far as the chemical BS goes still working on mitigating the damage from it every day. We weren't sure I would survive it all for quite a few years. By having Internet I have been able to do a lot of study on things one can do. Lungs can even be regenerated with the right stuff. I got the Gall Stone deal through doing too much detox at once so another little experience to go by. Don't try to do too much at once  I read the hazards cause and effect after the fact. Natural methods do work though. I also learned during all my study that three surgeries over the years could have been avoided. Boy did that piss me off when I found out that the studies were all out there when the docs talked me into having surgery.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



How about what they did AFTER Obamacare?

"Three-quarters of emergency physicians say they've seen ER patient visits surge since Obamacare took effect — just the opposite of what many Americans expected would happen.

A poll released today by the American College of Emergency Physicians shows that 28% of 2,099 doctors surveyed nationally saw large increases in volume, while 47% saw slight increases. By contrast, fewer than half of doctors reported any increases last year in the early days of the Affordable Care Act."

Contrary to goals, ER visits rise under Obamacare


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




God Bless.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > ShootSpeeders said:
> ...



I don't  have gallbladder problems or cardiac,  I was merely using them as examples. I have insurance, but its people like you who wont and hospitals are not doctors offices, its for people like you who become deathly sick and need to be admitted.

Do you have Medicaid. With that income you should. I do not trust leaving it in insurance companies hands, they are out to  make money.

You are the reason we need healthcare for all, so you do not get so deathly ill.  I also get so upset to hear that company got out of paying your medical bills and ongoing medical bills.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> tigerred59 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


A lot of the cities have clinics along with their hospitals for those who believe a little thing is an emergency. Another thing we need is a means for affordable items like the emergency epinephrine shots. I would have just gave myself a shot if one was available at ten or twelve dollars. I am perfectly capable of filling a syringe and giving self a shot if needed verses not having anything and having no choice but to go to the emergency room at a cost of $600.00 which we still can't pay.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Truly more blessed than most would think despite whatever bad goes down or has gone down through the years. Thank you PC!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



That is what Republicans say. May God Bless you.  Your little God Bless means absolutely nothing, or I'll pray for you,  what he needs is health insurance so he can have a Family Dr and some specialists following him, not Bless you.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I was sorry to read about your health problems but your arm patch suggests you are a veteran.  Why don't you go to the VA for treatment?  In spite of some of the horror stories I have read about some of the VA's, I can't say enough good things about the Atlanta VA and the Austell VA clinic.  They have been really good to me.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The poor had medicaid before ocare.  They had medicaid during ocare.  They will have medicaid after ocare.



Expanded Medicaid is for the working poor, those who work for min wage, 7.25 an hour, one would need to work full time at 11 bucks an hour to even get on the ACA.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



How do you regenerate lungs. I am aware that the liver can regenerate but lungs?  I know there are meds to help breathing but regenerate lung tissue?


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


You really have no clue what I need. Apparently you can't read or grasp the concept very well when it comes to cleaning up the corruption. Instead you want to add to it. At this stage in my life I would have never been in this predicament if corrupt insurance companies, lawyers, politicians and greed mongers would have been kept in check but they were not. I have made a small fortune over the years with my husband's help. Bureaucrats, lawyers, banksters, crooked insurance companies and crooked judges helped steal what we spent years paying for but that is a whole nuther aspect of why I even took a frigging two bit job in the first place.  Hell I made more per hour when I worked than most lawyers before I was hurt. I took a crappy lil' job in an attempt again to overcome more fraudulent banksters here.



TooTall said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Its my hubby's patch and yes he can go to the VA. Its a ways from us but if he needs it there is help for him if we can get him there.


----------



## Asclepias (Mar 13, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...


You must hate national parks and paved roads if you hate socialism.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

WTF do paved roads have to do with socialism? LOL


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Chlorophyll. I started last year with that among other herbs and oils. It was to the point of either try or die and I came across a comment from a woman who had tried it to overcome asthma. She said it took her two years. Couldn't muster enough for more than four months worth but it made a big difference for me. will try it for the full two years first chance I get. I quit waking up choking unable to get air and then puking my guts out at night (sometimes that went on in the day too but usually at night). Plus I felt good enough to take a walk out in our fields. I was going to see if I could dig some roots from another plant here that grows in the field and walked right over the top of a hornets nest with baggy shorts and a sleeveless top on and hair loosely tied up. It gained me at least forty stingers. I ran for the house and four months prior to that would have never been able to run that far.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".



I'm going to send them to alt-left Comrade Jake to fill their needs. Since he loves giving away his income in taxes anyway, he won't mind doing it at a personal level.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Glad to hear that one of you can go to the VA.  I don't know where you live, but you could try the link in the first post.  It sounds like you are on the right track with your natural methods.  My wife is doing that as well.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


If doctors are not up on whats available they really become worthless. I would rather people like you put all that effort into cleaning up the corruption and keep the corrupt or idiots like the crooked doctors, lawyers and insurance companies on a string. With all of the medical information online now if people are taught to think verses be drones they can take better care of themselves.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 13, 2017)

Trumpcare cuts insurance for 24 million

Who cares as long as the wealthy pay less?

CBO: Obamacare repeal will increase uninsured by 24 million by 2026


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 13, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Neanderthal conservatives are getting ready for Ryan-Trump care!!!!  Say no more!!!


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


They have those scaled clinics here. Been there and did that I actually knew more than the doctor so it was like throwing away twenty-five dollars we did not have to spare. I don't need doctors writing prescriptions for me that would cost money we don't have that will help insure super infections grow. That particular one said "Come back if that doesn't work". I told her what I needed and she insisted on Penicillin which would have just been a catalyst for the type of infection I had in my ear..


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 13, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > They'll die, because that's the republican way. They will know kick and scream about a fetus but once the fetus is born, you're on your own. So what if you have cancer and can't afford chemo? Or you need a kidney transplant? Too bad for you.
> ...


No you are mistaken!!!  Red state conservative hate the American people.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 13, 2017)

"i'm a trauma surgeon and folks in rural Appalachia cannot afford the rising premiums under Obamacare. they are paying the tax penalty and opting out of insurance" - Dr Anthony Sethi, West Virginia surgeon

Donald Trump Meets with Victims of Obamacare at the White House

Trump told the group that he would put into place a better plan that “lowers cost, expands choice, and ensures access for everyone” and promised “more competition and less regulation” in the market place.

“You’ll see rates go down, down, down, and you’ll see plans go up, up, up, you’ll have a lot of choices,” he said.

Brittany Ivey of George said her private insurance rates went up 110 percent, and that even though she was paying $1300 a month for a plan, her doctors wouldn’t take the insurance.

“We’re so happy to be seeing it going,” she said. “It’s almost put our family in financial ruin.”

Elias Seife, Florida, an attorney from Florida, said that their insurance had changed every year since Obamacare was put into place, noting that they had a daughter with a disability.

“I think the real scenario was that this law was supposed to implode … my parents came from communist Cuba, they know what socialism is all about, so I know what socialism is and that’s pretty much what this whole system was meant to have one single provider,” Seife said.


----------



## kwc57 (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats define success as a few million poor people acquiring insurance they can't afford to actually use and making wealthy successful people pay for it.
> ...


Wrong.  If you are a grown assed adult who is married and has kids and you are still depending on the wages that a teenager starts out with, you've made some very, very bad life choices long ago that a bump in the minimum wage isn't going to fix.  Minimum wage jobs are not the kind of job you live off of.  Never have been, never will be.


----------



## jillian (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...



Poor people get Medicare. Most of us get our insurance from our employers unless we lose or leave our job. Then if you have a pre-existing condition you can't get coverage. Then if you get sick they can cancel you. 

Rightwingnut ignorance would be funny except it's not


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...


this is the most expensive option; it is why Congress was supposed to be looking into better solutions, at lower cost.
  whatever happened to HMO forms of cost control?


----------



## Bush92 (Mar 13, 2017)

jillian said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...


OMG! We're all gonna die...the sky is falling...Big Bother government must save me.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...





RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I agree, people should educate themselves online or find a resource person. , many meds and procedures are not necessary.  I don't trust insurance companies, not at all. They will charge for dye when no dye was used, and things like that. One also must insist that all labs and diagnostic tests be done to rule out any other causes of symptoms and  they can find online, and always request a copy of the test results .  With a good quality family dr and specialists if needed , one should very seldom need to be an inpatient in a hospital unless one needs a surgical procedure or intense IV therapy. Most things can be done out patient now.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "i'm a trauma surgeon and folks in rural Appalachia cannot afford the rising premiums under Obamacare. they are paying the tax penalty and opting out of insurance" - Dr Anthony Sethi, West Virginia surgeon
> 
> Donald Trump Meets with Victims of Obamacare at the White House
> 
> ...


Son's cost him $1,800.00 a month for him and one child.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


When I first started my search after we got Internet back last year I met a doctor who is also a naturalist online. Turned out his whole family is mostly doctors or in the health care field. Rod's has had issues with his heart for years that no doctor has been able to explain. This new friend told me what to try so we did and I found the other things we needed. Rod's health started improving too. The VA doctor he last saw about ten years ago asked me, "What do you feed him?" I said "Food". He says' "No really what do you feed him he has the healthiest blood of any patient I have ever seen for his age." I said again, "Food". The guy smiled and looked at me so I told him, "Real food not garbage".

If the country will get back to the basics and quit modifying everything and trying to perfect humans and nature via made man manipulations everyone will be healthier for it.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




Remember when I asked for your opinion?

Me neither.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Let me ask liberals this. Nowhere, in any document, does it state you have a right to free healthcare.
> 
> So I'll ask you directly, what are YOU going to do about it? You can't afford it and don't live in 32 states that expanded Medicaid, how is that EVERYONE ELSES problem? I want a new car, but I can't afford it. Should I get the gov't to buy me one?
> 
> ...



Yet you subsidize the congressmen's HI and all state employees and corporations. I call that socialism.  You also pay for school vouchers whether you like it or not, prisons, etc.  WE send 3.8 billion a year to Israel, which would cover the deficit for 10 years instead of taking away health insurance for everyone.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



I agree and sugar and HFCS is bad, bad. HFCS is metabolized different than regular sugar cane. Its in everything, its caused weight gain more than ordinary sugar, and they,  many OB's say that one of the reasons for such big babies today, big does not always mean healthy. Everything we put in our mouth needs to be thought about, I'm not a fanatic, but sugar and HFCS is a no. Nixon started HFCS due to being cheaper and easier to grow than sugar cane.
Metabolic Dangers of High-Fructose Corn Syrup - Life Extension


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 13, 2017)

Low income people will do what they've always done:  (1) Access taxpayer-funded providers that we'll all have to pay for, (2) flood ER's for "free" care from hospitals that we'll all have to pay for, and (3) do nothing, let small problems become big, expensive problems, and we'll all have to pay for *that.*

Does anyone see a trend?  You're blind if you don't.

The Republicans are so intellectually paralyzed by talk radio that they think "free market" health care means they'd only be paying for their own care.
.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

jillian said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



"Poor people get Medicare."

Speaking of ignorance, old people get Medicare, poor people get Medicaid.


----------



## Borillar (Mar 13, 2017)

The poor will be relegated to free or sliding scale clinics where available. Emergency rooms instead of preventive care. Best advice would be to not get sick or if you do, die quickly, so you don't bankrupt your family.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 13, 2017)

Borillar said:


> The poor will be relegated to free or sliding scale clinics where available. Emergency rooms instead of preventive care. Best advice would be to not get sick or if you do, die quickly, so you don't bankrupt your family.



You best advice is about as ignorant as it gets.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Yet you subsidize the congressmen's HI and all state employees and corporations. I call that socialism.  You also pay for school vouchers whether you like it or not, prisons, etc.  WE send 3.8 billion a year to Israel, which would cover the deficit for 10 years instead of taking away health insurance for everyone.



I could easily choose not to pay for those things. I don't subsidize anything. Paying for schools betters the community and the future of our nation. Paying for poor people's health care so they can continue to porch sit doesn't help anyone. I don't have to pay for schools if I don't want to. I don't have to pay for ANYTHING if I don't want to. Except that fucking Obamacare. That I HAVE TO PAY FOR, simply because I can fog a mirror.

Just like the car insurance analogy, I don't have to own a car so I don't have to have insurance. I don't have to pay for school or anything else, there are ways around all of it, except that fucking Obozocare.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...


They will rely upon the charity of Democrats.
Ya, they will die.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you subsidize the congressmen's HI and all state employees and corporations. I call that socialism.  You also pay for school vouchers whether you like it or not, prisons, etc.  WE send 3.8 billion a year to Israel, which would cover the deficit for 10 years instead of taking away health insurance for everyone.
> ...



So you don't pay taxes because if you do that is where the money goes. I never get a slip asking me where I'd like my tax dollars to go, do you?


----------



## initforme (Mar 13, 2017)

they should get treated and pay what they can...I'm a nutshell though they are totally screwed.  this nation is for the mega wealthy...they own it. the rest of us are here to fight their ears and die for them...no use fighting it as they will not permit it.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 13, 2017)

"Rip insurance away " = People choosing not to pay for it anymore.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Mar 13, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...


Totally limited care. Won't treat cancer or any other chronic illness.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 13, 2017)

So, when obamacare fails and it wii. What will the pooor people do?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 13, 2017)

BoSoxGal said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




1. To clear the air, let's point out that being a BoSox fan proves you're a dunce.

2. What's your point.....that government doesn't do enough for you???
How about you get out of Fenway Park and learn to take care of your own healthcare insurance?

3."Many people affected by cancer can’t afford to pay for important health care services. Fortunately, a variety of health care assistance programs are available to help those who have a financial need. Knowing about the most common types of health care assistance programs can help you get the best and most affordable health care available for your situation."

*Ways to find health care assistance programs in your area:*

Contact a nearby nonprofit cancer organization or hospital and ask for a patient services representative.
Search online using keywords and the name of your community. For example, search for "low-income health care, Austin, TX."
Check listings in the government or business sections of your local telephone directory.
Talk with a professional, such as a social worker or a representative from the Department of Health and Human Services in your area.
Call the United Way 2-1-1 telephone helpline that is available in many areas.
Ask family members and friends."
Health Care Assistance for Uninsured

4. Stop putting you paw in your neighbor's pocket.

5. Go Yankees.


----------



## RodISHI (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


They don't do you any extra good but when you add on everything else that they have put into the environment its like a disaster health bomb waiting to explode. BPA can liners and plastic that are hormone changers are causing more damage than was first (supposedly) considered. I'd have a baby girl grand if it weren't for a daughter-in-law having a screwed up uterus. That odd uterus shape she had goes right on DOW's lap as far as I am concerned. Chemicals are a scourge. Even the animals can't self medicate if a farmer has sprayed the plants that they would generally self medicate with.


----------



## BoSoxGal (Mar 13, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


From your keyboard to God's ears!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 13, 2017)

Win-win. Most low income voters vote Democrat.


----------



## Rob37 (Mar 13, 2017)

Maybe they will start taking better care of themselves. Poor people eat crap.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 13, 2017)

our president is an idiot!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 13, 2017)

The 24 million uninsured are mostly poor democrat immigrant families who should of never been let into the country.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Mar 13, 2017)

If Obamacare is so great, why did Democrat politicians exempt themselves from it?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

Penelope said:


> So you don't pay taxes because if you do that is where the money goes. I never get a slip asking me where I'd like my tax dollars to go, do you?



Any taxes I pay I pay voluntarily. Sales taxes, property taxes, anything like that. That's all voluntary. I have no control what the taxes are used for, but I have control over whether or not I pay them.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 13, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...



It might be your problem.  Think about how some very serious disease is transmitted from person to person.  Maybe if you never leave your home, and never go to the supermarket or mall or sporting event or music festival or take your car in for service, or ride public transportation, fly, appear for jury duty, attend church, etc. etc.

But if you do, or if your children do, or your parents, aunt Sue or even answer your door bell ... need I write more?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Mar 13, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> If Obamacare is so great, why did Democrat politicians exempt themselves from it?



A LIE by Omission.  Congress always exempts their members from matters required of citizens.  Not D Pols, but all Pols are complicit.  Even the Republicans.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2017)

jillian said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...




And the way you fix that?  You increase peoples ability to join into groups outside of work that can provide insurance...then pre existing conditions are folded into the group......unions have plans like this....as do other associations...the last thing you want is the government running healthcare....

Can you explain to us how a poor person on obamacare is supposed to cover a 7,500 dollar deductible.......?  Even if they get the insurance premium with the help of hand outs from the government?


----------



## Death Angel (Mar 13, 2017)

Wry Catcher said:


> A LIE by Omission. Congress always exempts their members from matters required of citizens. Not D Pols, but all Pols are complicit. Even the Republicans.


The Republicans didn't vote for it. You guys own it. The Democrats should be required to live under their rules.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 13, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't pay taxes because if you do that is where the money goes. I never get a slip asking me where I'd like my tax dollars to go, do you?
> ...



Really, how is that?


----------



## airplanemechanic (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't have to buy anything, so I don't have to pay sales tax. I don't have to own property, so I don't have to pay property tax. I don't have to own a car, so I don't have to pay car insurance or gas taxes. If I voluntarily own any of those things then I accept paying the tax. But the tax isn't mandatory unless you own the item. 

But Obamacare, I can fog a mirror, so I have to buy it.


----------



## yiostheoy (Mar 13, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...


I don't see the GOP proposal passing.

That will leave ACA in place as it is.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...



I agree and I couldn't have said it better.

People are responsible for themselves and the taxpayers aren't responsible for their health care, their rent, food on their table or anything else.

They need to get off their asses and take care of themselves.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 14, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...


Did the Constitution have to be amended for Medicare?


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> I don't have to buy anything, so I don't have to pay sales tax. I don't have to own property, so I don't have to pay property tax. I don't have to own a car, so I don't have to pay car insurance or gas taxes. If I voluntarily own any of those things then I accept paying the tax. But the tax isn't mandatory unless you own the item.
> 
> But Obamacare, I can fog a mirror, so I have to buy it.


Very true

You are free to live as a homeless person
Otherwise you pay taxes


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> ...


Republican motto

I got mine......fuck everyone else


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



Nope. I earned mine with work and I unlike you don't expect anyone to give me anything. Everything I have. I earned.

Your limitations are still showing.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Given your limited intellect I suspect you got quite a bit of help in life


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 14, 2017)

What will "poor" people do without obozocare?


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> They'll die, because that's the republican way. They will know kick and scream about a fetus but once the fetus is born, you're on your own. So what if you have cancer and can't afford chemo? Or you need a kidney transplant? Too bad for you.




You need a retroactive abortion...

I'd be willing to chip in for that, you wouldn't have to force me to pay a tax.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope. Anything I have I earned unlike you who sucked off the Federal tit you're whole life. You've never earned anything. Its all been given to you courtesy of the taxpayers of America.

Your limitations show through.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 14, 2017)

Penelope said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> ...


Well, is it helping when you drive the costs so high that the middle class can no longer afford healthcare? Serious question!


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Public school?

Let me guess.....dropped out when you got pregnant


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope. Was way smarter than that.

You, however, weren't.

You're limitations are still showing.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 14, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Yet you subsidize the congressmen's HI and all state employees and corporations. I call that socialism.  You also pay for school vouchers whether you like it or not, prisons, etc.  WE send 3.8 billion a year to Israel, which would cover the deficit for 10 years instead of taking away health insurance for everyone.
> ...


some on the alt-left, could easily claim that any militia, needs to be well fed and well regulated.  it is for, "national security" reasons.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 14, 2017)

initforme said:


> they should get treated and pay what they can...I'm a nutshell though they are totally screwed.  this nation is for the mega wealthy...they own it. the rest of us are here to fight their ears and die for them...no use fighting it as they will not permit it.


it would work better, if we hadn't been so "conditioned" to avoid taxes.

Should we, "blame the British"?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.

Why is this so difficult to understand?
.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...


Here you go again.  Being so stupid to think running to the ER is healthcare.  It is not.  It is a treatment. for a condition.
What if you make $30K with a family?  Would you quality for free csare at the ER.

Do you think anyone can stop it & say " I ain't paying" & get a colonoscopy?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



"Being so stupid to think running to the ER is healthcare. It is not. It is a treatment. for a condition."


Drum roll!!!!


We have a winner in the category of "Most Confused Farrago and/or Word Salad!!!"



A note to the winner.....in the future, try to keep your posts to the English language.

Every aspect of healthcare is based on the amelioration of medical conditions.

Unfortunately
, there is no known amelioration for your condition....outside of reincarnation.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.
> 
> Why is this so difficult to understand?
> .




Everyone understands it.

What you don't understand is this
*"The Federal Government's $146 Billion Obamacare Boo-Boo"*
*The Federal Government's $146 Billion Obamacare Boo-Boo -- The Motley Fool*

"...the exchanges are on the brink of collapse. Major insurers are quitting, premiums are skyrocketing, enrollment is below expectations, and the administration is taking increasingly desperate measures to paper over the problems. By this time next year, the exchanges could be out of business."
Read more at: More Duct Tape Won’t Save Obamacare’s Collapsing Exchanges


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...



Funny Chit. We are supposed to be an advanced society where we take care of the old, poor, & sick people.

You selfish fucks should pack up your shit & move to some third world country where people starve & die in the streets while you PRETEND that you are soooooo far above them.

Funny how I hear your crock from people pretending to be Christian.

You right whiners keep telling me this is a Christian country.  Well then act like it.  Quit your constant ewhining.

I bet you have received some government benefits yourself.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Mar 14, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".



Don't you feel stupid making a post like this?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.
> ...




The CBO said yesterday that you crap about Obamacare collapsing is a fucking lie.  

The CBO has lowered the deficits, dumbass.  It will cost over 300 billion to repeal it


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".
> ...


I found it to be quite true.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> ...





Let's take that huge leap of imagination and picture you with an actual education.

You might comprehend the choices, and not the comic book version of life.

Here's a treatise you haven't read: Tocqueville.


Alexis de Tocqueville, writing “_Democracy in America_” in the 1830’s, described “an immense, tutelary power, which takes sole charge of assuring their enjoyment and of watching over their fate.” 

As he predicted, this power is “absolute, attentive to detail, regular, provident, and gentle,” and it “works willingly for their happiness, but it wishes to be the only agent and the sole arbiter of that happiness. It provides for their security, foresees and supplies their needs, guides them in their principal affairs, directs their industry, regulates their testaments, divides their inheritances.” 

It is entirely proper to ask, as he asked, whether it can “relieve them entirely of the trouble of thinking and of the effort associated with living.”


Imbeciles like you mirror the view of Franklin Roosevelt and his condottieri....

The attitude of the FDR government can be seen in these words of  _A.B. “Happy” Chandler_, a former Kentucky governor:
 “[A]ll of us owe the government; we owe it for everything we have—and that is the basis of obligation—and the government can take everything we have if the government needs it. . . . The government can assert its right to have all the taxes it needs for any purpose, either now or at any time in the future.”
*From a speech delivered on the Senate floor
May 14, 1943* Happy Chandler’s dangerous statism


There is nothing Christian about socialism.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".
> ...


There are options on the exchanges.  If you were so stupid to choose a plan with 7500 deductible, then that is your stupidity.

There are plans with deductibles of $500 - $1000.

When will you quit lying about the ACA?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


So, you trash your Christian values if you think it means socialism?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





The Bible does not endorse socialism.
It is a fabrication used to persuade the most stupid among us to turn over their free will to big government.
Raise your paw.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

2aguy said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Actually, Medicaid is very cost-effective. And if price-gouging doctors won't accept Medicaid patients, they'll likely change their minds when we have single-payer (Medicaid for all).


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.
> ...


Replacing a lousy law with another lousy law has nothing to do with my point.
.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Jesus said if you see a person who needs help, help them without any question.

You & your anti-Christian ilk judge poor people.  You call them lazy.  You say they do not deserve help.

I have news, you will spend eternity in Hell like most of your "Oh I am so Christian" Republicans.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

What Paul Ryan, Trump & nearly every Republican does not get is that Medicaid was expanded because it was cheaper to put these people on Medicaid than to nearly just buy them insurance.

When Trump/Ryan Care throws these people off of this expanded Medicaid, it will cost them more to help them buy insurance.

Republicans can't do shit unless a corporation somewhere makes money.

If that is the case fire the Congress & Executive branch & we will just vote on which corporation will run America.  Republicans would be thrilled.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




I just proved the costs associated with ObamaCare are dramatic.

Get it?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave does not get the religious end of what he is saying, but he is dead on concerning the lack of spirituality and scriptural consciousness shown by those who flatly ignore the fact that we can create easily a very accessible single payer program that offers great care at a much reduced cost.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


So fix it with single payer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".
> ...


Not at all, because so many of the far right think the poor are lazy or whatever or deserve what they get or whatever.  I have no problem posting the truth.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




A lesson in religion???

Sure....I never mind teaching socialist dunces like you: take notes-

1.  So.....socialism endorsed in the Bible????

Not hardly.

An accurate understanding of the Bible requires *the distinction between 'redistribution' and 'generosity.'*

"Some people conclude from these verses that the Bible supports government-enforced wealth redistribution. But what these verses really show is that the Bible advocates _generosity._

These are two very different concepts.
*Generosity springs from free will....not force, coercion, or threats.*


The motivation to give and share originates in compassion, as 1 John 3:17 indicates—but *there is choice involved.*

_With socialism, it is the opposite. _
Redistribution of wealth is _always_ by _force_ of government. The government simply uses its overwhelming power to take what it thinks is “fair” from the “givers.” Is God a Socialist?

Generosity is based on choice....on free will....the cornerstone of Judeo-Christian tradition.
Not so with any of these six: Socialism, Liberalism, Communism, et al


2. Coercion, forced 'giving,' .....governmental theft.....is hardly the basis for charity.
Religion..._*the Judeo-Christian ones, at least, are based on free will.....not submission.*_

A principle of the Bible is that there are blessings for obedience and curses for disobedience. God is not forcing people to obey His law. Blessings are the natural result of obeying His laws and principles. Generosity and sharing with those in need are biblical commands.

.... under God’s system...*it is up to the giver to decide to give and how much he or she can afford to give, and, in many cases, whether he or she will give at all! *God allows free choice. In fact, free will is essential to true Christianity.


Had God wanted to create robots that flawlessly keep His law, He could have. If He wanted to use the overwhelming force of government to impose His will on people, He could have. But God is concerned about people *developing character, and this only happens through free choice." *Is God a Socialist?




3. Two thousand years ago, *Jesus taught the principle of free-market capitalism in the parable of the talents. *


*Matthew 25:14-30English Standard Version 
The Parable of the Talents
14 *“For it will be like a man going on a journey, who called his servants[a]and entrusted to them his property. *15 *To one he gave five talents,[b] to another two, to another one, to each according to his ability. Then he went away. *16 *He who had received the five talents went at once and traded with them, and he made five talents more. *17 *So also he who had the two talents made two talents more. *18 *But he who had received the one talent went and dug in the ground and hid his master's money.

*19 *Now after a long time the master of those servants came and settled accounts with them. *20 *And he who had received the five talents came forward, bringing five talents more, saying, ‘Master, you delivered to me five talents; here I have made five talents more.’ *21 *His master said to him, ‘Well done, good and faithful servant.[c] You have been faithful over a little; I will set you over much. Enter into the joy of your master.’

*22 *And he also who had the two talents came forward, saying, ‘Master, you delivered to me two talents; here I have made two talents more.’*23 *His master said to him, ‘Well done, good and faithful servant. You have been faithful over a little; I will set you over much. Enter into the joy of your master.’

*24 *He also who had received the one talent came forward, saying, ‘Master, I knew you to be a hard man, reaping where you did not sow, and gathering where you scattered no seed, *25 *so I was afraid, and I went and hid your talent in the ground. Here you have what is yours.’ *26 *But his master answered him, ‘You wicked and slothful servant! You knew that I reap where I have not sown and gather where I scattered no seed? *27 *Then you ought to have invested my money with the bankers, and at my coming I should have received what was my own with interest. *28 *So take the talent from him and give it to him who has the ten talents.



*29 *For to everyone who has will more be given, and he will have an abundance. But from the one who has not, even what he has will be taken away. *30 *And cast the worthless servant into the outer darkness. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth.’





 Bottom line: *there is no religious basis for socialism* in any form. Any such suggestion is merely an attempt by one of the shameful six...
....communism, socialism, Liberalism, Nazism, Progressivism, or Fascism,...

...to cloak itself in the rectitude of the Bible.


_*Capiche?*_
*Or....will you continue to be a moron?*


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.
> 
> Why is this so difficult to understand?
> .





PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



He is right, its a one time treatment for a condition or accident.


PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Thanks be to God for giving Obama the insight to not trust health insurance companies anymore to do the right thing. The ACA is a gift from God to the median income,working poor and disabled and a slap in the face to the greedy for the sin of being so greedy.

Maybe looking at it that way might help you to understand.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


And the ACA has revenue sources to cover it.  Get it?


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Of course I get it.  You chose to change the subject.  I pointed out the obvious, that the folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs. 

That's when you changed the subject to the ACA.
.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



So, Jesus never said to help the poor.  Help the sick.  Help people in need.

I love it when you pretend Trumpish Christians have to lie about what the Bible says to hide you lack of Christian beliefs & actions.

Jesus said to help people without judgement.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...



And these are people who don't realize that a healthy population is good for everyone.  Increased productivity, more stable workforce, less burdened emergency services.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



The alt-right Bible has blacked out certain passages.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'll help you finish Chapter 25:

*The Final Judgment*
31 When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, then he will sit on his glorious throne. 32 Before him will be gathered all the nations, and he will separate people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. 33 And he will place the sheep on his right, but the goats on the left. 34 Then the King will say to those on his right, ‘Come, you who are blessed by my Father, inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the foundation of the world. 35 For I was hungry and you gave me food, I was thirsty and you gave me drink, I was a stranger and you welcomed me, 36 I was naked and you clothed me, I was sick and you BC)'>visited me, I was in prison and you came to me.’ 37 Then the righteous will answer him, saying, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you drink? 38 And when did we see you a stranger and welcome you, or naked and clothe you? 39 And when did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?’ 40 And the King will answer them, ‘Truly, I say to you, as you did it to one of the least of these my brothers, you did it to me.’

41 “Then he will say to those on his left, Depart from me, you cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. 42 For I was hungry and you gave me no food, I was thirsty and you gave me no drink, 43 I was a stranger and you did not welcome me, naked and you did not clothe me, sick and in prison and you did not visit me.’ 44 Then they also will answer, saying, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or naked or sick or in prison, and did not minister to you?’ 45 Then he will answer them, saying, ‘Truly, I say to you, as you did not do it to one of the least of these, you did not do it to me.’ 46 And these will go away into eternal punishment, but the righteous eternal life.”


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Nope they are people who pay their own way and don't appreciate being forced to pay for others.

You want health care?? Then do like those that pay do. Pay for you're own.


----------



## Nia88 (Mar 14, 2017)

Pete7469 said:


> Nia88 said:
> 
> 
> > They'll die, because that's the republican way. They will know kick and scream about a fetus but once the fetus is born, you're on your own. So what if you have cancer and can't afford chemo? Or you need a kidney transplant? Too bad for you.
> ...



Oh thanks. You're so sweet.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


When we have medicaid for all how do you propose to force doctors to accept it?  Make them all federal employees?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




No....I pointed out that you don't understand the subject.

The exchanges alone cost every man, woman and CHILD $500.

And the moron above says 'the ACA has the money."

WHAT?????  Government has no money!!!!!

It confiscates it from the earners.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




IT CONFISCATES IT, YOU DUNCE!!!!


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




Quote anything I said that isn't correct.


And here is the operative biblical quote:
In 2 Thessalonians 3:10, Paul said, “*If anyone will not work, neither shall he eat”...
*


----------



## Care4all (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


*Tithing* was REQUIRED giving, not giving out of generosity.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 14, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


No need for that, and you know it.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Isn't it better to listen to Jesus than Paul speaking to preachers.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


That's twice you've ignored what I said.

That's up to you, of course, but you should be having this conversation with that other person.

And my guess is that I have significantly more professional experience and training in this area than you, and I definitely understand the subject.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

...


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Why is trump cutting taxes then?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





Are you requesting a lesson in politics and religion?

My pleasure.


1. Let's go forward with the point, and underscore that *the Bible, rather than authorizing taking from some and giving to others, via governmental intimidation or incarceration, prescribes a very different solution.*

A form of giving*..."tithing".... "is not for the poor! It is for specific individuals* who could not provide for themselves because of specific circumstances. This “welfare” was for the Levites, because they did not own any land; for foreigners who temporarily needed aid while in the nation; for the fatherless, who were too young to provide for themselves and did not have family to take care of them; and for widows who likewise were too old to work or had no family to support them.



*2. ...tithe was not given to able-bodied men and women who were capable of working*. For able-bodied people, *God’s welfare system is—work.* How different from modern social welfare programs!

In fact, the Bible is clear that people should be rewarded by what they contribute to society.

The Bible is specific about what God expects of able-bodied members of society. In 2 Thessalonians 3:10, Paul said, “*If anyone will not work, neither shall he eat” *



3. The Bible is filled with many such admonitions to work and provide for your family.*“But if any provide not for his own, and specially for those of his own house, he hath denied the faith, and is worse than an infidel” (1 Timothy 5:8)."* Is God a Socialist?




So....redistribution is not charity a la the Bible....it is theft

And the welfare system endorsed by scripture is .....personal responsibility, and earning.



Bet you're glad you brought it up, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Is this what you said???

"The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.

Why is this so difficult to understand?"


Then my lesson is correct and appropriate.



"....I have significantly more professional experience and training in this area than you,..."

Fact not in evidence.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> ...




I certainly agree with this post.


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Third time you haven't addressed my point. I wasn't talking about the ACA.  Obviously.

I'll next respond when you stop playing games and actually address my point.  This is tedious.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...





Perhaps you be more articulate.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Jesus was a socialist

But a very nice guy


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



It's "your." 

Which reminds me, education is one of those things we all pay for, for the good of our whole society. 

You may disagree. That's fine. But very few people pay for their healthcare outright. The costs are just prohibitive.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It's a question of numbers.  If most people use Medicaid, doctors will accept those patients or have vastly fewer patients.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Jesus wasn't political....but nice try


----------



## Care4all (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



You sure like to twist and turn things written in the Bible, much like the Snake in the Garden!  

Certainly you are AWARE that there were different Tithing(s) required during different periods throughout the year...like the wealthier farmer required to leave 1/10 of his crop in the field so that the poor and hungry could eat from it....  

The people on the exchange DO WORK FOR A LIVING, so your bull crud on talents, and "working" is the welfare of the Bible, has NOTHING to do with the topic of this thread Miss Spinmeister!  


so tell us PC, who are you in this parable of Christ Judging the Nations?

_* Matthew 25:31-46New International Version (NIV)*
*The Sheep and the Goats*
31 “When the Son of Man comesA)">(A) in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his glorious throne.B)">(B) 32 *All the nations will be gathered before him,* and he will separateC)">(C) the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats.D)">(D) 33 He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.

34 “Then the King will say to those on his right, ‘Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdomE)">(E) prepared for you since the creation of the world.F)">(F) 35 For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in,G)">(G) 36 I needed clothes and you clothed me,H)">(H) I was sick and you looked after me,I)">(I) I was in prison and you came to visit me.’J)">(J)

37 “Then the righteous will answer him, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? 38 When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? 39 When did we see you sick or in prison and go to visit you?’

40 “The King will reply, ‘Truly I tell you, whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for me.’K)">(K)

41 “Then he will say to those on his left, ‘Depart from me,L)">(L) you who are cursed, into the eternal fireM)">(M) prepared for the devil and his angels.N)">(N) 42 For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, 43 I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me, I was sick and in prison and you did not look after me.’

44 “They also will answer, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes or sick or in prison, and did not help you?’

45 “He will reply, ‘Truly I tell you, whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for me.’O)">(O)

46 “Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.P)">(P)”Q)">(Q)

* Hebrews 13:2New International Version (NIV)*
2 Do not forget to show hospitality to strangers,A)">(A) for by so doing some people have shown hospitality to angels without knowing it.B)">(B)
_


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Why should they pay for someone else who is sick or in pain?

Not their problem..... they have the wealthy to look after


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



So it's not important to vote according to Christian values?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Probably why I vote conservative. But Jesus wasnt political.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



God knows we must protect the wealthy at all costs.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Can you explain how he wasn't political?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


The left loves to try and portray Jesus as some sort of political revolutionary or a social justice warrior.....neither is the reason for His existance, He came to fulfill the prophecy and offer salvation to mankind.

But of course the left attempts to use any and everything to suit their agenda


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



But he didn't just, like, *show up.  *He had some revolutionary ideas.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Well you keep on believing Jesus was political, Christians know better


----------



## Pete7469 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nia88 said:


> Oh thanks. You're so sweet.



I'm more than willing to do my part to reduce human CO2 production as long as it saves oxygen and protects the gene pool.

If everyone who believes human production of CO2 is warming the planet got a retroactive abortion today, I promise the world would be a cooler place to live tomorrow. 

It would also drastically reduce the parasite population that believes it's entitled to shit other people are forced to provide.


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 14, 2017)

Climate change?
Talk to China.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



That is an apt definition of faith. Christians know better.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Care4all said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





This is really a bottom-of-the-barrel post from you.

You're trying to equate hospitality to stealing from earners for the purpose of buying votes for Democrats????


Pleeeeeezzzzzz don't play dumb.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Nope. The wealthy can look after themselves. Its the poor those suck off all around them.

And its idiots like you who like to let them.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Oh a grammar natzi. How nice.

Maybe folks should pay for their health care outright. No more insurance companies.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That would result in a loss of lives that would be unacceptable to me. 

Furthermore, what would that look like?  Say you're in some awful accident, and you are rushed to an emergency room.....Are you going to negotiate price with the doctors and aneasthesiologists? Or are they simply to run a credit check and decide whether to trust you to pay?


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Oh so now insurance companies are good?? They aren't out to get you??

You do realize that without insurance companies prices would go down. Without medicaide prices would go down. Doctors would be paid with money and wouldn't have to go through hoops to get it from insurance companies and the Govt.

Sounds good to me.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



My mind is made up. Medicaid for all. 

There's no contradiction. Insurance companies are meant to guarantee payment so that the scenario I presented above doesn't happen. But when insurance companies are more interested in finding ways to not pay bills on behalf of their customers, that is unacceptable, too. The consumer loses out in both situations. A catastrophic illness or accident can ruin someone financially.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Ummm, I don't know how cheap you can price down surgery, chemo, transplants, etc. The demand for medical care will always be higher than the supply, meaning prices will stay up. People want to live, and they want to live regardless of the cost.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



My mind says you're an idiot.

You want the Govt. to be in charge of health care for three hundred million American??

The Govt. that has never done anything cheaply or well in its entire history??

The Govt. that turns into mountains of red tape, paperwork and long waits??

If that you're idea than you are one serious dumbass.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



You've bought into some propaganda.  Medicaid is a cost-effective program. Furthermore, other countries have utilized universal healthcare. Making healthcare a right, not a privilege, makes sense, and is good for everyone. And no amount of foot-stomping or name-calling is going to change that.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Medicaid has never been, nor will it ever be, cost effective. Its the producers paying for those that don't pay for themselves.

We now have between 47 and 49 percent of the people in this country who pay no Fed taxes whatsoever. The Fed, tax payer dollars that pay for it all.

What happens when it reaches 50 percent or higher.

Where hell do you think the money will come from to pay for everyone's health care when there are more takers than producers?? Those paying taxes will pay more while the others just suck off the system.

The less producers, the less money to pay for that health care you think is so great.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The folks who want the "freedom" to pay "their own way" don't realize that, in that system, they're also paying for those who can't, in the form of taxes, higher premiums and higher costs.
> ...



Do you even know what is meant by the "median income?"


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That 48 (average) percent that doesn't pay taxes.....does that include minors?  What's the percentage of the *workforce* who pays taxes? And if we can't pay for everyone to get healthcare maybe we could stop subsidizing large corporations. Maybe we could also stop overspending for the military. Instead of bitching about how much we spend, let's spend wisely in worthwhile stuff.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



I agree on the tax loopholes. Change the law and get rid of them.

I don't agree with single payer.

I'm not interested in paying for someone elses health care any more than I'm interested in paying their mortgage, car payment or feeding them.

People need to take care of themselves and do what it takes job wise to do so. They aren't my responsibility and I sure as shit won't make them mine.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...




You do not have insurance do you or you are on your parents. I hope they do not allow people like you to go to the ER, they should have a name there of free loaders like you who try to use the ER like a doctors office because you have no assets to lose.  Are you insured. Answer yes or no?


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



So, no to school taxes?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




You are probably another freeloader.  Do you have insurance??


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

Why are any of us paying taxes??? We are stupid, we need to become smart like Donald and Political Chick and go to ER. Who in the heck needs HI when we have ER rooms and Doctors, FREE.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



School taxes will always be there and taxes will always pay for schools.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Excuse me while I stand over here and LMAO. Freeloader my ass. I'm as far from a freeloader as you will ever see.

I own everything I have and don't owe anyone a dime. I've never taken one dime of taxpayer dollars.

You bet I have insurance and the cost has gone up by 60% in the last two years because of the ACA.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...




I take your smiley face as no you do not have insurance. I was right, just another freeloader, us taxpayers pay for.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



And yet education is not considered a "right" in the Constitution.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Oh I do indeed have insurance through my employer. Oh and I do pay for it and my costs have gone up by 60% the last two years because of the ACA.

Sounds like you're the freeloader.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Try the 14th amendment.


----------



## ricechickie (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



That stipulates equal protection, so since we pay to educate kids, we have to make sure that they are all getting the same basic quality from the public schools.  It doesn't make education a Constitutional right. Although I agree that it should be.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

Bush92 said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


OMG! Rat-Fuck Repli-Cant's want to ensure 24 million American won't have healthcare!!!  SCREW YOU....RED STATE NEANDERTHALS.!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> So, when obamacare fails and it wii. What will the pooor people do?


Oh BULL-SHIT.......Trump-Care is failing as we speak and Trump will not OWN up to TRUMP-CARE.  Come on Trump you god dam coward!  Own the fuck up to TRUMPCARE YOU SISSY.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> The 24 million uninsured are mostly poor democrat immigrant families who should of never been let into the country.


24 million will affect a lot of red state voters.....make no mistake!!!!  Get ready for the GOP over reach and lost of GOP house seats in 2018.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Sure.  Its called replacing Obama-care with a European Single Payer Healthcare.


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Feed the poor
Rich can't get into heaven
Attack the moneylenders

Jesus was a socialist but a really nice guy


----------



## rightwinger (Mar 14, 2017)

ricechickie said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...


We can start by having our president pay taxes


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Under Ryan-TrumpCare......you had better hope you or family members never get cancer or long term illnesses you will be shit out of luck!!!!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 14, 2017)

One more reason not to like the Republican health care bill:

Karl Rove likes it


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > The 24 million uninsured are mostly poor democrat immigrant families who should of never been let into the country.
> ...



Is that the same CBO that predicted 24 million would be signed up on the exchanges and there were less than 12 million that did?  I think they should take another year, since the Democrats in the Senate will block it any way and let Obamacare stay in force.


----------



## initforme (Mar 14, 2017)

Lower income people are figuring out america does not like them.  America is for the uber rich.  Irrefutable fact.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

TooTall said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Yup.


The very same CBO that scored the Obama Stimulus at $825 billion, and actually came our to $1.2 trillion
Stimulus with interest: $1.2 trillion - Jan. 27, 2009


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

TooTall said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...





TooTall said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


Hey too short where's your humanity????  Ya can't get into heaven with that attitude.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...





I'm independently wealthy.
Ever since I learned to spin straw into gold, those little inconveniences no longer held any interest for me.


----------



## Care4all (Mar 14, 2017)

TooTall said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...


there was a solid calculable reason for the CBO estimate being that far off... in their calculation....

The medicaid expansion  for low income earners that was mandatory at the time of their calculation was reversed by the Supreme Court which made the expansion  OPTIONAL, and only about half the States went with it the first year, plus penalties were pushed out a couple of years,  and the grand opening of the exchange was a cyber disaster....

The CBO is pretty darn good at giving estimates, but they can only do so at any given time with the rules of the game given to them at the time.

It's REWRITING HISTORY now to claim the CBO was inaccurate with their projected estimate without giving the reasons why....like the medicaid expansion thing being made optional.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


What type of broom do you fly around on?  Is it long enough to give Annie Coulter a ride?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




You can post as much stupid stuff as you like, as long as you keep makin' these noodles....


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No one asked YOU how independently wealthy you were.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...





Yet you see to have a great interest in same.....

....and, we are looking for help to keep the sharks in the moat fed......



Send in a resume, M'kay, Ramen.......


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


----------



## Care4all (Mar 14, 2017)

For my zip code, on the Exchange, a 60 year old male, earning $28k gross a year, for the lowest priced Silver Policy, receives $11,800 in subsidies and pays $130 a month in premium out of his own pocket, and this male would also receive cost sharing reductions, of another $2100 in govt assistance for out of pocket/ and deductible expenses.  So the insurance policy for him in my zip code on the Exchange, at 60 years old is $13,360 a year plus $2700 deductible/out of pocket of which $2100 is given in extra assistance....with NO SUBSIDIES, thE price of the policy with out of pocket is $16000 A YEAR.

The GOP would help this 60 year old man with an alleged tax credit, but  when he owes no federal income tax, will he still get this $4k credit, and even if they gave the credit of $4k to him, he STILL COULD NOT AFFORD TO BUY HEALTH CARE INSURANCE because he would not have the additional $12,000 for the premium costs and out of pocket expense.

This man would be forced to go without health care insurance.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...






You wrote nothing is this post.....which makes it far and a way the most intelligent you have ever......ever......posted.



Keep up the good work!


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Trump is what happens when you have debates and all you get from this clown, is don't worry it gonna be terrific!!

No plans, no explainations, just, its gonna be fantastic!!

As his white supporters put it, "he speaks our language, says it like it is......"

All deserves a idiot like this and a GOP mandate like this...enjoy!!

24 million american's stuck in America's er rooms until they die off quietly.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 14, 2017)

Care4all said:


> For my zip code, on the Exchange, a 60 year old male, earning $28k gross a year, for the lowest priced Silver Policy, receives $11,800 in subsidies and pays $130 a month in premium out of his own pocket, and this male would also receive cost sharing reductions, of another $2100 in govt assistance for out of pocket/ and deductible expenses.  So the insurance policy for him in my zip code on the Exchange, at 60 years old is $13,360 a year plus $2700 deductible/out of pocket of which $2100 is given in extra assistance....with NO SUBSIDIES, thE price of the policy with out of pocket is $16000 A YEAR.
> 
> The GOP would help this 60 year old man with an alleged tax credit, but  when he owes no federal income tax, will he still get this $4k credit, and even if they gave the credit of $4k to him, he STILL COULD NOT AFFORD TO BUY HEALTH CARE INSURANCE because he would not have the additional $12,000 for the premium costs and out of pocket expense.
> 
> This man would be forced to go without health care insurance.


*Bottom line is this, the GOP is out to destroy healthcare for all, out to dismantle ACA and is wary of what scare tatics to use next year to get the American stupid to vote for them once again. *


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 14, 2017)

.


tigerred59 said:


> *Bottom line is this, the GOP is out to destroy healthcare for all, out to dismantle ACA and is wary of what scare tatics to use next year to get the American stupid to vote for them once again. *


I don't think they're out to destroy it, they've just been conditioned to automatically knee-jerk against any government involvement beyond the military.  This started during Reagan's first inaugural speech, when they took his "...government is the problem" line as gospel and not as politics.

So now, they're like a guy trying to paint a portrait with only a few colors.  They're not "allowed" to use the other colors when dealing with an issue, so they're very limited in what they can do.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > For my zip code, on the Exchange, a 60 year old male, earning $28k gross a year, for the lowest priced Silver Policy, receives $11,800 in subsidies and pays $130 a month in premium out of his own pocket, and this male would also receive cost sharing reductions, of another $2100 in govt assistance for out of pocket/ and deductible expenses.  So the insurance policy for him in my zip code on the Exchange, at 60 years old is $13,360 a year plus $2700 deductible/out of pocket of which $2100 is given in extra assistance....with NO SUBSIDIES, thE price of the policy with out of pocket is $16000 A YEAR.
> ...





Congrats!

I know you work very hard to make your posts as silly as possible, and, I believe, you may have outdone yourself!


This:
*"...the GOP is out to destroy healthcare for all..."*




Can I point out that every individual in America, whether legal or otherwise, has had healthcare- by federal law- since it was mandated by the most successful President in the last hundred years.

"The *Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act* (*EMTALA*)[1] is an act of the United States Congress, passed in 1986 as part of the Consolidated Omnibus Budget Reconciliation Act (COBRA). It requires hospital Emergency Departments that accept payments from Medicare to provide an appropriate _medical screening examination_ (MSE) to individuals seeking treatment for a medical condition_,_ regardless of citizenship, legal status, or ability to pay."
Emergency Medical Treatment and Active Labor Act - Wikipedia


The President featured is of the GOP.

And, since his bill, above, gives healthcare coverage to every single person within our borders, it is awesomely silly to claim that the GOP is out to do the opposite of what it actually did.


Don't you agree?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

Care4all said:


> For my zip code, on the Exchange, a 60 year old male, earning $28k gross a year, for the lowest priced Silver Policy, receives $11,800 in subsidies and pays $130 a month in premium out of his own pocket, and this male would also receive cost sharing reductions, of another $2100 in govt assistance for out of pocket/ and deductible expenses.  So the insurance policy for him in my zip code on the Exchange, at 60 years old is $13,360 a year plus $2700 deductible/out of pocket of which $2100 is given in extra assistance....with NO SUBSIDIES, thE price of the policy with out of pocket is $16000 A YEAR.
> 
> The GOP would help this 60 year old man with an alleged tax credit, but  when he owes no federal income tax, will he still get this $4k credit, and even if they gave the credit of $4k to him, he STILL COULD NOT AFFORD TO BUY HEALTH CARE INSURANCE because he would not have the additional $12,000 for the premium costs and out of pocket expense.
> 
> This man would be forced to go without health care insurance.



They do not want facts, they just don't want to be made to have insurance.  They are loafers as really as you pointed out they can all afford insurance if they make over 22 grand a year, if under they go on Medicaid.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 14, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Enjoy your European vacation on your broom Witch Hilda.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> 
> tigerred59 said:
> ...




Tsk, tsk, tsk.....wrong again, as shown in post #248.

Stay out of the sun, take a nap, and come back tomorrow....you may have better results.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 14, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...





 While watching “Swamp People,” I realized what brings you here, to the board. 

It’s the hopes for a whole, live chicken, isn’t it?


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 14, 2017)

*The Trump white house keep quoting the CBO's assessment of ACA...what they leave out is this....
CBO pick Hall a Bush vet, government skeptic
By BRIAN FALER


02/27/15 10:10 AM EST


Updated 02/27/15 07:27 PM EST

Share on Facebook Share on Twitter
Republicans on Friday named Keith Hall head of the Congressional Budget Office, installing a conservative Bush administration economist atop an agency charged with determining how much lawmakers’ bills would cost.

Hall, who served on George W. Bush’s Council of Economic Advisers, is a critic of the Affordable Care Act who shares Republican skepticism of government spending and regulation.
*


----------



## Penelope (Mar 14, 2017)

Repeal the ACA and also repeal EMTALA so PC can't use the ER like a Dr. office.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...





RASTAMEN said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



Let me worry about how I get into heaven.  I would have thought that you would absolutely love Obamacare.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

Care4all said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



They had 7 years to reevaluate their estimate.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 14, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Now you're paying for their emergency room visits.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

Care4all said:


> For my zip code, on the Exchange, a 60 year old male, earning $28k gross a year, for the lowest priced Silver Policy, receives $11,800 in subsidies and pays $130 a month in premium out of his own pocket, and this male would also receive cost sharing reductions, of another $2100 in govt assistance for out of pocket/ and deductible expenses.  So the insurance policy for him in my zip code on the Exchange, at 60 years old is $13,360 a year plus $2700 deductible/out of pocket of which $2100 is given in extra assistance....with NO SUBSIDIES, thE price of the policy with out of pocket is $16000 A YEAR.
> 
> The GOP would help this 60 year old man with an alleged tax credit, but  when he owes no federal income tax, will he still get this $4k credit, and even if they gave the credit of $4k to him, he STILL COULD NOT AFFORD TO BUY HEALTH CARE INSURANCE because he would not have the additional $12,000 for the premium costs and out of pocket expense.
> 
> This man would be forced to go without health care insurance.



Who pays the $13,360 he gets.


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Unfuckin beleivable.....The GOP is now saying the democrats are just trying to scare people......TWO WORDS FOR THESE MOTHERFUCKERS.....DEATH PANELS!!

Now exactly how many died under ACA?*


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 14, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


*And guess whos' gonna end up paying for this? Sure as hell ain't gonna be the insurance companies or hospitals.*


----------



## tigerred59 (Mar 14, 2017)

*Will these over paid congressional leaders be apart of the 24 million that will lose coverage?*


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

tigerred59 said:


> *Unfuckin beleivable.....The GOP is now saying the democrats are just trying to scare people......TWO WORDS FOR THESE MOTHERFUCKERS.....DEATH PANELS!!
> 
> Now exactly how many died under ACA?*



Nobody has died that had ACA for the last 7 years.  Not one single person.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 14, 2017)

Private health care has never worked anywhere in the world.


----------



## Steelfoot (Mar 14, 2017)

Listen up, Scubs.  Here's the bottom line.

You know what the scuzzy, parasitic underclass rabble can do to pay for their medical needs?  The loathsome prole vermin can get their nasty bloodsucker hands out of our pockets and_ pull their own weight.
_
The party's over for the freeloading shitbags.  They can _man up_ and take care of themselves for a change -- or they can fucking ROT!  And we don't care which.

God, how we_ hate_ the odious maggots of the filthy Marxist welfare state!

Are we clear on this?  You better be.

America for REAL Americans!

Know what we mean?


----------



## TooTall (Mar 14, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Private health care has never worked anywhere in the world.



It has worked quite well for me all of my life.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 14, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Private health care has never worked anywhere in the world.
> ...


As long as you're content to pay double what it would be in a country with single payer.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

Steelfoot said:


> Listen up, Scubs.  Here's the bottom line.
> 
> You know what the scuzzy, parasitic underclass rabble can do to pay for their medical needs?  The loathsome prole vermin can get their nasty bloodsucker hands out of our pockets and_ pull their own weight.
> _
> ...



Raise the min wage to 20 an hour.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



No I won't because I don't belong to the ACA or the new system.

Maybe you, but not me.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



So no insurance or Medicare?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Private health care has never worked anywhere in the world.
> ...





Care4all said:


> For my zip code, on the Exchange, a 60 year old male, earning $28k gross a year, for the lowest priced Silver Policy, receives $11,800 in subsidies and pays $130 a month in premium out of his own pocket, and this male would also receive cost sharing reductions, of another $2100 in govt assistance for out of pocket/ and deductible expenses.  So the insurance policy for him in my zip code on the Exchange, at 60 years old is $13,360 a year plus $2700 deductible/out of pocket of which $2100 is given in extra assistance....with NO SUBSIDIES, thE price of the policy with out of pocket is $16000 A YEAR.
> 
> The GOP would help this 60 year old man with an alleged tax credit, but  when he owes no federal income tax, will he still get this $4k credit, and even if they gave the credit of $4k to him, he STILL COULD NOT AFFORD TO BUY HEALTH CARE INSURANCE because he would not have the additional $12,000 for the premium costs and out of pocket expense.
> 
> This man would be forced to go without health care insurance.




There is no reason for anyone to go without insurance now, unless they are freeloaders.

What's the Maximum Income for Getting Premium Assistance?


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> ricechickie said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Then you should be very pro the mandate.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...



Of course I have insurance through my employer. Costs have gone up by sixty percent the last two years because of that POS the ACA.

I qualify for Medicare this year and will see what I want to do later.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > ricechickie said:
> ...



Nope. I see no reason for the Govt. to demand that I purchase a product. I see no reason for the taxpayers to bankroll anyone's healthcare needs.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I doubt it , read this:

What's the Maximum Income for Getting Premium Assistance?


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 15, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> What will the poor do when everyone in America is as poor as they are? Move on to another Country?


^^^This is  the most stupid comment possible.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

TooTall said:


> Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> 
> "The 14194 clinics in this database offer medical services (some may also offer dental services) and* are free, low-cost, low-cost with a sliding scale based on income, or offer some type of financial assistance. *If you're under or uninsured, and looking for a nearby free clinic, sliding scale clinic, or low-cost clinic, where you and/or your family can go for lost cost medical care, NeedyMeds can help. *Please note that the clinics listed are not necessarily free.*
> 
> ...



Or they could get a job.  They could choose to buy coverage instead of the newest iPhone or spinners for their SUV.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


  Since when do spending bills include intererst.

I laugh at you morons who complain about the Stimulus Bill.

If YOUR party had not nearly KILLED America, we would not have needed a satimulus bull.
If you want to see massive debt from a healthcare related bill, look at the Part D expansion the Republicans did that adds hundreds of billions to the national debt.

Tells us how much interest has piled up because of that.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



Wow, This was really stupid when that Republican leader said it & you repeating it makes you that stupid. If only they cancelled their cell phone, they could afford $12k a year for insurance.


----------



## theHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



You can always volunteer to pick up that $12K unpaid tab for some welfare leech.  Of course you won't.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



I'm twenty foot tall & invented a machine that turens horseshit into gold bars.

You live in a 25 year old movbile home ion the trailer psark & wait for your monthly food stamps to arrive so yopu cabn sell them


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



"If YOUR party had not nearly KILLED America, we would not have needed a satimulus (sic) bull (sic)."




You're back for a lesson????

Excellent...not a moment too soon, you dope.


First, and of most significance....the Democrats are hardly my party.




The Mortgage Meltdown was a direct result of Democrat policies.

Now....take notes so you only look half as stupid in the future.



1. Democrat FDR shredded the Constitution....ignoring article I, section 8, the enumerated powers.
There is no authority for the federal government to enter the private housing market.
None.

The wannabe dictator, FDR, created GSE's Fannie, and his drones followed with Freddie, to do something the Constitution didn't authorize: meddle in housing.


2. Democrat Carter....the CRA, constraining banking policy


3. Democrat Clinton....strengthened the CRA

Under Clinton, HUD threatened banks, again, to give unrequited loans.

Henchmen: Democrats Cisneros and Cuomo.


4. Democrats Frank and Dodd barred any governmental discipline in this area.


QED
It was Democrats and Democrat policies that caused the Mortgage Meltdown



Don't make me have to correct you again.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



I pay taxes & I am fully aware that some of my tax money goes to helping those in need.  

When your heroes Trump & Ryan force all these people off of insurance, you will still pay.  You will pay when they go to the ER.  You will pay instead of that screening under the ACA you will pay for that major surgery for that heart condition.

This is how stupid you are.  It is cheaper to help people get real healthcare than ignore it.  As you save money by slashing Medicaid, you will pay in higher medical costs & thereby higher premiums.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





Actually, I'm a goddess, you're a loser......and, as a hobby, I help you make a fool of yourself.
Any questions?


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



QED?  WTF.  You proved nothing.

The GSEs only participated in that mortgage mess.  They did not create it.

The CRA had nothing to do with the mortgage mess.

Clinton only expanded the CRA to cover all the new players in the mortgage market when Republicans got Glass Steagal repealed.

Barney Frank could not stop shit.  He was a minority member of the House.

Have any more lies????????

The recession started 4th quarter of 2007.  7 years into a Republican Presidency.  After nearly 14 straight years of Republican control of Congress.   And you are still dumb enough to blame Democrats.

Bill Clinton handed George Bush a balanced budget, low unemployment, no wars.  But hey, its those damned Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




"I pay taxes & I am fully aware that some of my tax money goes to helping those in need."

What a sucker.




The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Such should be the epitaph of Liberalism.
‘Welfare’ as a wholly owned subsidiary of the government, and its main result is the incentivizing of a disrespect for oneself, and for the entity that provides the welfare. As more folks in a poor neighborhood languish with little or no work, entire local culture begins to change: daily work is no longer the expected social norm. Extended periods of hanging around the neighborhood, neither working nor going to school becoming more and more socially acceptable.
Since productive activity not making any economic sense because of the work disincentives of the welfare plantation, other kinds of activities proliferate: drug and alcohol abuse, crime, recreational sex, illegitimacy, and family breakup are the new social norms, as does the culture of violence.                                                                                               From Peter Ferrara, “America’s Ticking Bankruptcy Bomb,” chapter five.

Now do you understand what you support?????



The poverty rate is just about the same as it was when the bogus 'war on poverty' began, half a century ago.

It continues because there are dunces like you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




"QED? WTF. You proved nothing."


In that case, you moron.....
....here's a query so simple that even you might be able to answer:

Had Democrats not invaded the private housing economy, and created Fanny and Freddie....
....would there have been a mortgage meltdown?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 15, 2017)

In Red States, who voted for this so-called president?    Oh well.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





"The CRA had nothing to do with the mortgage mess.

Clinton only expanded the CRA to cover all the new players in the mortgage market when Republicans got Glass Steagal repealed."

What a dope.



a. Congress passed a bill in 1975 requiring banks to provide the government with information on their lending activities in poor urban areas. Two years later, it passed the Community Reinvestment Act (CRA), which gave regulators the power to deny banks the right to expand if they didn’t lend sufficiently in those neighborhoods. In 1979 the FDIC used the CRA to block a move by the Greater NY Savings Bank for not enough lending.


b. Clinton Administration housing secretary, Henry Cisneros, declared that he would expand homeownership among lower- and lower-middle-income renters. His strategy: pushing for no-down-payment loans; expanding the size of mortgages that the government would insure against losses; and using the CRA and other lending laws to direct more private money into low-income programs.

c. Shortly after Cisneros announced his plan, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac agreed to begin buying loans under new, looser guidelines. Freddie Mac, for instance, started approving low-income buyers with bad credit histories or none at all, so long as they were current on rent and utilities payments. Freddie Mac also said that it would begin counting income from seasonal jobs and public assistance toward its income minimum, despite the FHA disaster of the sixties.

d. Pressuring nonbank lenders to make more loans to poor minorities didn’t stop. If it didn’t happen, Clinton officials warned, they’d seek to extend CRA regulations to all mortgage makers. In Congress, Representative Maxine Waters called financial firms not covered by the CRA “among the most egregious redliners.”
Obsessive Housing Disorder


You're feeling really stupid about now, huh?


QED...Democrats and Democrat policy caused the mortgage meltdown.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





AND....

....as you have learned....


...I never lie. As I am never wrong, there is never any need for that Liberal characteristic.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

bodecea said:


> In Red States, who voted for this so-called president?    Oh well.




Did you know that the dolt in the avi pic you've used is the only President in almost a century never........never.....to have had a year (with 8 opportunities) with 3% or better GDP growth?

"Obama is the first President never to have had a year of 3% or better economic growth: "... annual growth during Obama’s “recovery” has never topped 3%. By comparison, it never fell below 3% during the Reagan recovery. And in the nine years following the 1990-91 recession, GDP grew faster than 3% in all but two. Heck, even Jimmy Carter had some strong growth years." http://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/with-gdp-downgrade-obama-growth-gap-expands/

a. "_The years since 2007 have been a macroeconomic disaster for the United States of a magnitude unprecedented since the Great Depression." Obama: Always Wrong, Never In Doubt_

b. ".... first president since Hoover to never have a single year above 3% GDP growth."  Obama economy is 'amazing,' says hedge fund billionaire




Sooooo.....who is more of an abject failure....Obama or his voters?


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 15, 2017)

Not to worry. If the GOP passes the ACHA, by 2025 we will have full universal single payer health care. Going back to what we had prior to the ACA will create the impetus for a Dem sweep in the House, Senate, and Executive. And dingbats like PC can move to Somalia where I am sure she will appreciate the smallness of the government. Maybe she can hook up with one of the warlords there, and assure her existences. LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> Not to worry. If the GOP passes the ACHA, by 2025 we will have full universal single payer health care. Going back to what we had prior to the ACA will create the impetus for a Dem sweep in the House, Senate, and Executive. And dingbats like PC can move to Somalia where I am sure she will appreciate the smallness of the government. Maybe she can hook up with one of the warlords there, and assure her existences. LOL





"....by 2025 we will have full universal single payer health care."



And now for one more episode of * "Facts Hidden From Liberal Dolts"*


Let's see how the US stacked up against the socialist nations BEFORE OBAMACARE:

The following ‘Universal Healthcare’ countries have higher out-of-pocket costs than the United States:

*Out-of-pocket spending as a share of total expenditure on health, 1980-2000 http://www.oecd.org/dataoecd/5/53/22364122.pdf (table 4)*

http://www.oecd.org/els/healthpoliciesanddata/22364122.pdf

These countries had higher out-of-pocket costs:
*Canada, Denmark, Finland, Italy, Spain, Switzerland.



And so, this episode ends with yet another verbal custard pie in the kisser to the OldDunce.


But.....an improvement in his physiognomy.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...


Bush drive for home ownership fueled housing bubble

But the story of how the United States got here is partly one of Bush's own making, according to a review of his tenure that included interviews with dozens of current and former administration officials.

From his earliest days in office, Bush paired his belief that Americans do best when they own their own homes with his conviction that markets do best when left alone. Bush pushed hard to expand home ownership, especially among minority groups, an initiative that dovetailed with both his ambition to expand Republican appeal and the business interests of some of his biggest donors. But his housing policies and hands-off approach to regulation encouraged lax lending standards.

Bush did foresee the danger posed by Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored mortgage finance giants. The president spent years pushing a recalcitrant Congress to toughen regulation of the companies, but was unwilling to compromise when his former Treasury secretary wanted to cut a deal. And the regulator Bush chose to oversee them - an old school buddy - pronounced the companies sound even as they headed toward insolvency.

As early as 2006, top advisers to Bush dismissed warnings from people inside and outside the White House that housing prices were inflated and that a foreclosure crisis was looming. And when the economy deteriorated, Bush and his team misdiagnosed the reasons and scope of the downturn. As recently as February, for example, Bush was still calling it a "rough patch."

The result was a series of piecemeal policy prescriptions that lagged behind the escalating crisis.

*Well, PC, that is slightly better than some 'Conservatives' here that blamed Obama for the meltdown. Slightly better, but still a complete lie. LOL You silly assed 'Conservatives' cannot admit it is your silly ass ideas that created the first Great Republican Depression, and nearly created the Second Great Republican Depression in 2008. And, if someone does not put the brakes on the orange clown and Ryan, may create it by the end of 2019.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry. If the GOP passes the ACHA, by 2025 we will have full universal single payer health care. Going back to what we had prior to the ACA will create the impetus for a Dem sweep in the House, Senate, and Executive. And dingbats like PC can move to Somalia where I am sure she will appreciate the smallness of the government. Maybe she can hook up with one of the warlords there, and assure her existences. LOL
> ...


LOL


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry. If the GOP passes the ACHA, by 2025 we will have full universal single payer health care. Going back to what we had prior to the ACA will create the impetus for a Dem sweep in the House, Senate, and Executive. And dingbats like PC can move to Somalia where I am sure she will appreciate the smallness of the government. Maybe she can hook up with one of the warlords there, and assure her existences. LOL
> ...



It just shows what a blind fool he is.

He wants our Govt. to have control of the health care for three hundred million Americans.

Our Govt. that has never in its entire history done anything cheaply or well.

Our Govt. that is nothing but mountains of red tape, paperwork and long waits.

That's what the dolt wants running our health care.

You can't cure stupid.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...





*"Democrats Were Wrong on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac*
*The White House called for tighter regulation 17 times.*


*Seventeen. That's how many times, according to this White House statement (hat tip Gateway Pundit), that the Bush administration has called for tighter regulation* of the government-sponsored enterprises (GSEs) Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.

Much if not all of that* could have been prevented by a bill cosponsored by John McCain and supported by all the Republicans and opposed by all the Democrats* in the Senate Banking Committee in 2005. 

That bill, which *the Democrats stopped from passing,* would have prohibited the GSEs from speculating on the mortgage-based securities they packaged. The GSEs' mission allegedly justifying their quasi-governmental status was to package or securitize such mortgages, but the lion's share of their profits—which determined top executives' bonuses—came from speculation."http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs...rats-were-wrong-on-fannie-mae-and-freddie-mac



"Yet* [Democrat] Barney Frank and his chums blocked all Bush's attempts* to put a rein on Raines. During the House Financial Services Committee hearing following Bush's initiative, [Democrat] Frank declared: 
"The more people exaggerate a threat of safety and soundness [at Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae], the more people conjure up the possibility of serious financial losses to the Treasury which I do not see. I think we see entities that are fundamentally sound financially." 

His colleague on the committee, the California* Democrat Maxine Walters,* said: "There were nearly a dozen hearings where we were trying to fix something that wasn't broke. Mr Chairman, we do not have a crisis at Freddie Mac and particularly at Fannie Mae under the outstanding leadership of Mr Franklin Raines." 
Bubble Meter: Barney Frank and Christopher Dodd deserve blame for Fannie and Freddie


Two custard pies!!!!


----------



## TooTall (Mar 15, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I am not interested in moving to another country.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Old Rocks said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...




Only a moron accepts the UN propaganda......watch me smash it:
Get ready for the third pie in your kisser, you dolt.


1. So we have been told that the United States is listed at number 37 in world ranking for health care. Here is why only fools and America-bashers attribute any significance to this rating:* WHO/UN states that their data “is hampered by the weakness of routine information systems and insufficient attention to research” and when they couldn’t find data, they “developed [data] through a variety of techniques.” WHO accepts whatever governments tell them, including reputable regimes such as Castro’s Cuba.*
WHO | Message from the Director-General


2. The oh-so-political WHO/UN is not thrilled with governments like the US, as they have determined that *we do not have a progressive-enough tax system. This is one of the criteria for judging our healthcare.*

WHO, “World Health Organization Assesses

theWorld’sHealth Systems,” press release, undated,
WHO | World Health Organization Assesses the World's Health Systems.
   1. Health Level: 25 percent

2. Health Distribution: 25 percent

3. Responsiveness: 12.5 percent

4. Responsiveness Distribution: 12.5 percent

5. Financial Fairness: 25 percent
http://www.cato.org/pubs/bp/bp101.pdf



4. After an intensive survey of over 1000 respondents, half of whom were members of UN staff, they designed a measurement of healthcare in which 62.5% of the criteria of their healthcare study on some type of “equality!”
WHO | The world health report 2000 - Health systems: improving performance




5.  How to judge healthcare:

a) life expectancy: many people die for reasons that can’t be controlled the medical profession, such as auto accidents, murder, etc., and *once you factor out care crashes and homicides, the US ranks number one in worldwide life expectancy!*

“One often-heard argument, voiced by the New York Times' Paul Krugman and others, is that America lags behind other countries in crude health outcomes. But such outcomes reflect a mosaic of factors, such as diet, lifestyle, drug use and cultural values. It pains me as a doctor to say this, but health care is just one factor in health.

In _The Business of Health_, Robert Ohsfeldt and John Schneider factor out intentional and unintentional injuries from life-expectancy statistics and find that Americans who don't die in car crashes or homicides outlive people in any other Western country.

*And if we measure a health care system by how well it serves its sick citizens, American medicine excels."*
http://www.davepetno.com/blog/index.php?itemid=30


" The standardized estimate of life expectancy at birth is the mean of the predicted value for each country over the period 1980–99. As shown in table 1-5, the raw (not standardized) mean life expectancy at birth for the United States over this period was 75.3 years, compared to 78.7 years for Japan, 78.0 years for Iceland, and 77.7 years for Sweden. However, *after accounting for the unusually high fatal-injury rates in the United States, the estimate of standardized life expectancy at birth is 76.9 years, which is higher than the estimates for any other OECD country."       * http://www.aei.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/-the-business-of-health_110115929760.pdf


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

C'mon.....Rocks....set up those Liberal shibboleths and watch me knock 'em down!!!!


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...





PoliticalChic said:


> C'mon.....Rocks....set up those Liberal shibboleths and watch me knock 'em down!!!!




You can sure copy and paste.  I suspect you are in HS and are on your parents HI. Perhaps on welfare.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...




1. "You can sure copy and paste."
And, what is your problem with a post constructed carefully and supported with links and quotes......other than the fact that you are unable to do the same?


2. "I suspect you are in HS..."
Trust me on this: you don't want to compare educational resumes with me.

3. "Perhaps on welfare."
My family is exceedingly wealthy....we have a petting zoo for folks who like animals.
And a heavy petting zoo for Democrats who realllllllly like animals.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



No I do not have time to copy and paste so much, so your parents are wealthy,  I'm sorry you sound like you are in HS. 

Why do you use the ER as your Dr's office if your parent' are wealthy.  Really  a petting zoo, so you take care of the animals , goats and what have you?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




"No I do not have time to copy and paste so much,..."

You meant to write 'ability,' ....



And....we are proud owners of the Nome (Alaska) to Rome (Italy) Intercontinental Railroad.

We use polar bears, that we've saved from Global Warming, as conductors.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 15, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > What will the poor do when everyone in America is as poor as they are? Move on to another Country?
> ...


No it isn't. You are just too stupid to answer it.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Yup and the way she accuses everyone of being on welfare makes me believe that SHE'S the one on welfare. And she's been freeloading her whole life. Probably has loads of illegitimate kids too.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 15, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > So, when obamacare fails and it wii. What will the pooor people do?
> ...




What kind of an idiot are ewe! There is no Trumpcare! It has not been passed into law or even voted on. Obammie care is still the law of the land minus the mandate! But, even with the mandate it is a complete failure.


----------



## Penelope (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...





WillowTree said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Wait to you see the new mandate.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > PoliticalChic said:
> ...



Nah. You wait to see that there won't be one. LOL


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Private health care has never worked anywhere in the world.





What a gloriously stupid statement.

You're a government school grad, huh?


Before the failed President signed his failed eponymous healthcare insurance scam:

"When we started this health care debate a year ago, 85 percent of the American people had health insurance, and* 95 percent of the 85 percent were happy with it."*
— George Will on Sunday, February 21st, 2010 in a roundtable segment on ABC's This Week"
Will says that 95 percent of people with health insurance are satisfied with it PolitiFact



"Here's what we found, poll by poll, in reverse chronological order:

• *Quinnipiac University, Sept. 2009*. "How satisfied are you with your health insurance plan?" 54 percent very satisfied, 34 percent somewhat._Total: 88 percent satisfaction_.

• *Quinnipiac University, June 2009*. "How satisfied are you with your health insurance plan?" 49 percent very satisfied, 36 somewhat satisfied._Total: 85 percent satisfaction_.

• *ABC News/Washington Post, June 2009*. "For each specific item I name, please tell me whether you are very satisfied with it, somewhat satisfied, somewhat dissatisfied or very dissatisfied. ... Your health insurance coverage." 42 percent very satisfied, 39 percent somewhat satisfied. T_otal: 81 percent satisfaction._

• *Mathew Greenwald & Associates for the Employee Benefit Research Institute, May 2009*. "Overall, how satisfied are you with your current health insurance plan?" 21 percent extremely satisfied, 37 percent very satisfied, 30 percent somewhat satisfied. _Total: 88 percent satisfaction_.

• *ABC News/Washington Post, June 2009*. "For each specific item I name, please tell me whether you are very satisfied with it, somewhat satisfied, somewhat dissatisfied or very dissatisfied. ... Your health insurance coverage." 42 percent very satisfied, 39 percent somewhat satisfied. _Total: 81 percent satisfaction._

• *Mathew Greenwald & Associates for the Employee Benefit Research Institute, Aug. 2008*. "Please rate your satisfaction with each of the following aspects of your health care. ... Quality of health care I receive through my (health insurance) plan." 31 percent extremely satisfied, 41 percent very satisfied, 23 somewhat satisfied. _Total: 95 percent satisfaction._

• *Mathew Greenwald & Associates for the Employee Benefit Research Institute, Aug. 2008*. "Please rate your satisfaction with each of the following aspects of your health care. ... Overall satisfaction with my health (insurance) care plan." 23 percent extremely satisfied, 38 percent very satisfied, 30 percent somewhat satisfied. _Total: 91 percent satisfaction._

• *Mathew Greenwald & Associates for the Employee Benefit Research Institute, May 2008*. "Overall, how satisfied are you with your current health insurance plan?" 17 percent extremely satisfied, 36 percent very satisfied, 33 percent somewhat satisfied. _Total: 86 percent satisfaction._

If you average these eight scores, the total rate of satisfaction is 87 percent. In all but one poll, the satisfaction level was below Will's stated level of 95 percent.

One poll, taken five months before Obama was inaugurated, did come up with 95 percent satisfaction. But alone among these eight polls, that survey asked participants about the "quality of health care I receive through my (health insurance) plan." While we decided that the wording was close enough to merit inclusion on our list, the modest difference in satisfaction levels may stem from the way the question was phrased. Many people feel more warmly toward their doctors than they do toward their insurers.

So, while one poll with unique wording pegged satisfaction at 95 percent, the average of all relevant polls over a two-year period was eight points lower than what Will cited. However, Will is correct that the levels of satisfaction with one's own health insurance are consistently high. Indeed, they're extraordinarily high, when one considers how rarely surveys find such high levels of agreement among Americans. Since Will portrayed the larger point accurately, even while modestly overstating the number, we rate his comment Mostly True."
Will says that 95 percent of people with health insurance are satisfied with it


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




OMG!

Where do they get this endless supply of morons???????


1. Universal Healthcare Around the World:

Italy: average wait for a mammogram is 70 days

“When you compare the outcomes for specific

diseases, the United States clearly outperforms

the rest of the world. Whether the disease

is cancer, pneumonia, heart disease, or

AIDS, the chances of a patient surviving are far

higher in the United States than in other countries.


The same is true for prescription drugs.

For example, 44 percent of Americans who

could benefit from statins, lipid-lowering

medication that reduces cholesterol and protects

against heart disease, take the drug.

That number seems low until compared with

the 26 percent of Germans, 23 percent of

Britons, and 17 percent of Italians who could

both benefit from the drug and receive it.”

http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-613.pdf

In Great Britain, about 20% of patients with treatable colon cancer at the time of discovery are considered incurable by the time treatment is finally available.

http://www.cato.org/pubs/pas/pa-613.pdf

Countries in which complementary or supplementary private health insurance policies are common include

Belgium, Canada, Denmark, France, Germany, the Netherlands, New Zealand, and the United States (in

the case of Medicare programme beneficiaries).

 In countries where private health insurance is available, governments often impose rules on what sort of

coverage is permissible. For example, Australia prohibits private insurance policies from covering the

ambulatory care co-payments required in the public programme. Canada prohibits private health insurers

from covering benefits included in the national plan.

The _public-integrated model _combines on-budget financing of health-care provision with hospital

providers that are part of the government sector.6 These systems, which merge the insurance and provision

functions, are organised and operated like any government department. Staff is generally paid on salary

(although, in some cases, doctors can have private patients as well) and they are most often public-sector

employees. Ambulatory doctors and other health-care professionals can be either public employees or

private contractors to the health-care authority, with a range of remuneration packages. Ensuring complete

population coverage is particularly easy under such systems, and as they are under the control of the

budget, the growth of overall costs has been contained more easily. However, they have weak incentives to

increase output, improve efficiency, or maintain quality and responsiveness to patient needs.



2. National Institute for Health and Clinical Excellence (NICE): tells Brits if their life is worth living- in actual dollars and cents. As the NYTimes states, its job is to develop “a standard method of rationing. NICE has decided that Britain, except in rare cases, can afford only £15,000, or about $22,750, to save six months of a citizen’s life.”
(British Balance Benefit vs. Cost of Latest Drugs)

So, the average one-bedroom apartment in Manhattan is worth way more than a Brits’ life!(www.tregny.com

So, it has concluded that if you have breast cancer, the drug Tykerb, shown to delay the progression of the disease, is worth more than you are “despite Glaxo’s offer to pay for the first 12 weeks of treatment.”

U.K. Says Tykerb Isn’t Worth Cost, Even With 12 Free Weeks


3. Former Senate Majority Leader Tom Daschle praised NICE-type policies in his book about healthcare and advocated a ‘super board’ that would tell doctors how to treat you. This board would choose “what it will cover and how much it will pay.” Can you spell “NICE”? (Critical: What We Can Do About the Health-Care Crisis by Tom Daschle, Jeanne M. Lambrew, and Scott S. Greenberger (Hardcover - Feb 19, 2008) p. 158 BTW, Daschle was Barack Obama’s first choice as Sec’y of HHS.



4. The Bush Administration sent chief medical officer of the Center for Medicare and Medicaid Services, Dr. Sean Tunis to learn about NICE and try to adopt the processes and mechanisms they used, “and we just couldn’t…[use]price to determine which drugs or devices Medicare or Medicaid provides has provoked fierce protests.”
British Balance Benefit vs. Cost of Latest Drugs


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

Yup and no other country has the amount of people the US has.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Yup and no other country has the amount of people the US has.


^^
ignorance


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Yup and no other country has the amount of people the US has.
> ...



Nope. Fact.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Private health care has never worked anywhere in the world.
> ...


The problem, has not been about employer supplied health insurance, dumbass.   Employees liked it.  They still do.

The problem was with those whose employer did not supply it, those who were self employed, small companies with less than 10 employees, people who had to buy as individuals.

That is what the exchanges & subsidies were designed to solve.

Those buying insurance as individuals or as a small grouip had premiums rising 8-10% a t-year or more.

So next time, try a relevant poll.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


What difference does population make?


----------



## Claudette (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



The more people, the more cost. No other country approached the 300 million in America.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


None


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


I quit reading at Cato Institute.


----------



## RealDave (Mar 15, 2017)

Claudette said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


The more people using it & more people paying into it.

Single Payer.  The best option.  Medicare for all.


----------



## jillian (Mar 15, 2017)

Cellblock2429 said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a suggestion to answer the question.
> ...



one, there is no medical care probided by the Affordable Care Act. the ACA gives ACCESS to health insurance.

so what do you think happens to the 25 million people who would be knocked off of insurance rolls by the rightwingnut brigade?

and of course all women's healthcare should be covered. insurance companies are paying for it, not the federal government.

abortion is legal, but I do love the gubmint hating "small gubmint" hypocrites who only like gubmint when it imposes rightwingnut Christian ideology on the rest of us.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




But you're an imbecile.....so why does it matter what you don't read?????


----------



## Preacher (Mar 15, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> 
> Hence, we have the observable phenomena that :
> 
> ...


Which is why I have no problem fucking over the government and every rich piece of shit I can.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 15, 2017)

The Republi-can't Ryan-TrumpCare is DEAD ON ARRIVAL!!!!!











T


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 15, 2017)

Trump can't runway from TRUMPCARE!!!!


----------



## Slyhunter (Mar 15, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> They will get sick, they will die, and the Alt Right will yell "yay".


They cost more than they produce so it would be a net gain if they just died.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 15, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry. If the GOP passes the ACHA, by 2025 we will have full universal single payer health care. Going back to what we had prior to the ACA will create the impetus for a Dem sweep in the House, Senate, and Executive. And dingbats like PC can move to Somalia where I am sure she will appreciate the smallness of the government. Maybe she can hook up with one of the warlords there, and assure her existences. LOL
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 15, 2017)

Graham and Manchin and Cruz said today that Trumpcare will not pass in the Senate.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 15, 2017)

RealDave said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



A person turning 65 this year will have paid a Medicare tax since they were 16 years old as long as they were employed.  It started in 1965, so a 16 year old today should have to pay the Medicare tax for 49 years to catch up and start even.  A lump sum would be fine.


----------



## TooTall (Mar 15, 2017)

jillian said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



It is against the law for the government to pay for an abortion.  It is not a Christian law.


----------



## Steelfoot (Mar 15, 2017)

Listen up, Scubs. Here's the bottom line.

You know what the scuzzy, parasitic underclass rabble can do to pay for their medical needs? The loathsome prole vermin can get their nasty bloodsucker hands out of our pockets and_ pull their own weight._

The party's over for the freeloading shitbags. They can _man up_ and take care of themselves for a change -- or they can fucking ROT! And we don't care which.

God, how we_ hate_ the odious maggots of the filthy Marxist welfare state! 

Are we clear on this? You better be.

America for REAL Americans!

Know what we mean?


----------



## Claudette (Mar 16, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



The more people you have, the more demand for medial services. The more demand the price goes up.

You are a dolt.


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 16, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


I repeat .. bullshit.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 16, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



I repeat. Dolt.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Mar 16, 2017)

TooTall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...





TooTall said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Cellblock2429 said:
> ...


/---- And yet PP gets 1/2 a billion dollars a year and you say not one dime goes to abortions?? Yeah sure Spanky, we believe you.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Mar 16, 2017)

Care4all said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...





"The CBO is pretty darn good at giving estimates,...."

"In 2013 it projected that 26 million people would be enrolled in ObamaCare’s exchanges by now. The actual number is 10 million. Before the passage of the 2003 Medicare Prescription Drug Benefit, the CBO said it would cost $394 billion over a decade. Actual expenditures were roughly 40% less. The CBO has a tendency to underestimate the benefits of market forces."
Articles | Karl Rove


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 16, 2017)

The truth of the matter is the GOP-Ryan-TrumpCare will be a rip off if you earn between minimum wage to 60K per year.  That's right!  Red State voting conservatives who enjoy the current ACA/Obama care will be screwed in the end.  Here is the Truth:


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 16, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


----------



## Political Junky (Mar 16, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> Trump can't runway from TRUMPCARE!!!!


Look at those dentures.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 16, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > Trump can't runway from TRUMPCARE!!!!
> ...


Trump smiles as if he has Dementia!


----------



## miketx (Mar 16, 2017)

Low income people can't afford obama care


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 16, 2017)

miketx said:


> Low income people can't afford obama care


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 16, 2017)

miketx said:


> Low income people can't afford obama care


Low income people (espcially) conservatives won't be to afford Ryan-TrumpCare!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 16, 2017)

Steelfoot said:


> Listen up, Scubs. Here's the bottom line.
> 
> You know what the scuzzy, parasitic underclass rabble can do to pay for their medical needs? The loathsome prole vermin can get their nasty bloodsucker hands out of our pockets and_ pull their own weight._
> 
> ...


----------



## miketx (Mar 16, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Low income people can't afford obama care
> ...


That's not what the question was, and you don't have any clue as to what if anything, it will be.


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 17, 2017)

Steelfoot said:


> Listen up, Scubs. Here's the bottom line.
> 
> You know what the scuzzy, parasitic underclass rabble can do to pay for their medical needs? The loathsome prole vermin can get their nasty bloodsucker hands out of our pockets and_ pull their own weight._
> 
> ...


Not enough, moral of "good will toward men" on the right right wing?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 17, 2017)

Steelfoot said:


> Listen up, Scubs. Here's the bottom line.
> 
> You know what the scuzzy, parasitic underclass rabble can do to pay for their medical needs? The loathsome prole vermin can get their nasty bloodsucker hands out of our pockets and_ pull their own weight._
> 
> ...




Low income, elderly, children ... After drumpf takes their heat away, it won't matter. 

Then the chicken shit RWNJs like Steelfoot ^^ can celebrate the deaths of their own grand parents and they'll blame Obama. Bet on it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 17, 2017)

Odium said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Unless I've missed something, we do not live in a socialist country.  Nor have we amended our Constitution to permit Government (the taxpayers) to pay for healthcare for all.
> ...




So, you don't vote Republican and didn't vote for drumpf? 

Liar.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 17, 2017)

danielpalos said:


> Steelfoot said:
> 
> 
> > Listen up, Scubs. Here's the bottom line.
> ...




But they're all christians.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 17, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...




How is it that the RWNJs still don't understand how insurance works, how demand/supply works and they STILL know almost nothing about ObamaCare.


----------



## Claudette (Mar 17, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



The only thing you need to know about Obamacare is that is failing.

Everyone's costs are going up except for those the rest of us are paying for.

Dolt.


----------



## Steelfoot (Mar 17, 2017)

Sign to be posted in prominent location at all hospital entrances:

*              Attention All Loathsome Underclass Parasites*
_*If you and your kind want medical services here you will pay in advance, full sticker price.  If you don't wish to comply, stay off the property.  If you complain or mouth off, you will have your nasty brown teeth stomped in.*_
*                                                    The Management
*
America for REAL Americans.

Know what we mean?


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 17, 2017)

Claudette said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


We also know Ryan-Trump-Care is DEAD ON ARRIVAL!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 17, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 17, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 17, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 17, 2017)

jknowgood said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 17, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Let me ask liberals this. Nowhere, in any document, does it state you have a right to free healthcare.
> 
> So I'll ask you directly, what are YOU going to do about it? You can't afford it and don't live in 32 states that expanded Medicaid, how is that EVERYONE ELSES problem? I want a new car, but I can't afford it. Should I get the gov't to buy me one?
> 
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 17, 2017)

PoliticalChic said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


It said that those people would be affected by ACA, and with the medicaid expansion the number is over twenty million.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 18, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...


This video in no way addresses what is to be done when obamacare fails. So, you, like obamacare fails.


----------



## WillowTree (Mar 18, 2017)

Hands up! How many can afford a 10 to 16 thousand dollar deductible so this man can have free healthcare? With obamacare you virtually trade places with him. He gets it handed to him while you pay for his you can no longer afford yours! Nice huh?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2017)

Obamacare is collapsing.....this is a fact.....it can't be sustained...and that was the point...trash the healthcare system over 80% of Americans liked, create a system that will crash that system and then fall apart....and the democrats step in with Single Payer crap healthcare from the government, and permanent control over our healthcare in this country.....

Medicaid is the worsts delivery system for medical care.....about 25% or more of doctors will not accept those patients because the government will not actually pay the amount to cover their treatment....

The best way to save the system.....cut it loose from the government...just like any other product...


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2017)

The best example of free market medicine is in plastic surgery......most of those procedures are not covered by insurance...and guess what is happening....they are coming down in price as more doctors get into the field.......Botox...a bottle used to cost 500 dollars...but now, because so many Doctors are doing that process....the cost of a bottle is about 100 dollars......and all the elective procedures for plastic surgery are coming down in price, not going up...because of competition.......


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 18, 2017)

WillowTree said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Voters will not like Trump-Care!!!!!


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## 2aguy (Mar 18, 2017)

RASTAMEN said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > RASTAMEN said:
> ...




Yeah...they will..........Trump will do what he said he would.....


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 18, 2017)

2aguy said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 18, 2017)

2aguy said:


> RASTAMEN said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...


Just because you say you are going to do something doesn't necessarily mean you should.


----------



## Preacher (Mar 18, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > DGS49 said:
> ...


I voted for his policies...and I don't vote party like you idiots. I vote the person and their stances.


----------



## RASTAMEN (Mar 18, 2017)

Odium said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


You voted for an old man who has Dementia!!!!
Does Donald Trump have dementia? 8 troubling signs that deserve a closer look









DEMENTIA SIGNS:
*Lack of empathy, poor judgment, impulsiveness, etc.*
*His intense paranoia about everything related to Mexicans
All the times he pretended to be his own publicist
He keeps forgetting he supported for the Iraq War
The time he confused 9/11 with 7/11
The time he confused Ben Carson with President Obama
They all look alike to me, too, buddy. Trump confuses Barack Obama for Ben Carson*

They all look alike to me, too, buddy. Trump confuses Barack Obama for Ben Carson

— Bae Talese (@elongreen) September 12, 2016


----------



## basquebromance (May 6, 2017)

When your insurance costs $2000 a month with a $15,000 deductible, you aren't "insured," you're "broke."


----------



## rightwinger (May 6, 2017)

Low income people will be just fine. They still qualify for Medicaid. 

It is the people making $25k to $30k who will no longer be quailified under Trumpcare


----------



## miketx (May 6, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Low income people will be just fine. They still qualify for Medicaid.
> 
> It is the people making $25k to $30k who will no longer be quailified under Trumpcare


More lies. Can you prove that? No? And then here we have someone who thinks 25k is high income.


----------



## WillowTree (May 6, 2017)

It is bad when middle income can no longer afford health care premium s and deductibles! Those folks are basically self insured. That's the thanks they get for working their asses off and trying to make an honest living.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 6, 2017)

miketx said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Low income people will be just fine. They still qualify for Medicaid.
> ...


miketx is no authority, yet cannot he prove his thesis that rw is wrong.  Andrew Jackson would horsewhipe miketx for his behavior.


----------

